# Shackled City, Act I - Life's Bazaar



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 14, 2005)

This post is for information about the campaign and the persons, places, and events within. It will be updated as the game progresses.

Thanks!
Krago
=======================================================

*About Cauldron*






Cauldron forms the hub of the Shackled City campaign. The town's buildings, tightly packed and built from volcanic rock and wood, line the inner bowl of a nameless, dormant volcano. Cobblestone roads form concentric circles around a small lake of cold water, which fills the volcano's basin. Although the town's sewage seeps into the lake, local clerics routinely purify the water for the citizens in exchange for charitable donations to their temples.

A 50-foot-tall fortified wall of black malachite encircles the city, tracing the outer rim of the volcano. Four roads descend the outer walls of the volcano, becoming major thoroughfares that lead to other towns and distant realms. The regions nearer the rim of the city tend to be occupied by upper class families and elite merchants. The closer one gets to the center of town (and the closer to the often pungent odors of the central lake), the shoddier the construction and the more dangerous its dark alleys become. Most people get around Cauldron on foot, although the town has its share of wagons and carriages, most of them owned by merchants and nobles.

*Map Key*

1. Church of St. Cuthbert
2. The Drunken Morkoth Inn
3. Ghelve's Locks

*Dramatis Personae*

*Isaar* - Surly proprietor and barkeep of The Drunken Morkoth Inn

*Jenya Urikas * - The acting High Priestess of the Church of St. Cuthbert. Jenya is 30 years old, has brown eyes, and likes to wear her hair in various elaborate styles. Although she stands only 5 feet 4 inches tall, she walks tall and confronts evil with merciless resolve.






*Keygan Ghelve* - Gnomish owner of Ghelve's Locks; a renowned locksmith. 

*Maia* - Friendly middle-aged waitress at The Drunken Morkoth Inn.

*Pellir* - Junior acolyte of the Church of St. Cuthbert.

*Ruphus Laro* - An acolyte of the Church of St. Cuthbert.  Saved by the PCs from a beating at the hands of mysterious face-painted thugs.

*Tyro Amberhelm* - Dwarven merchant, staying at The Drunken Morkoth Inn.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 14, 2005)

*Scene One - Gone in the Night*

OOC: Following is the opening scene for the game, and it requires a little help from you, the players, to establish it convincingly. I'd like to begin under the assumption that the characters are newly arrived in Cauldron, having just passed through the gates of the 50-foot fortified wall of black malachite which encircles the volcano's rim. To avoid straining the limits of credibility, let's say that the characters all arrived at the same time, as part of a large caravan of travelers. They could have hired along as security or entertainment; or they may have simply been along for the ride (safety in numbers, the desire for company, etc.). With that in mind, it's certain that they would recognize each other's faces as fellow travelers...they might even have struck up some conversation along the way (it's up to you, but some role-playing which reflects the shared trip to the city is strongly encouraged). When the caravan arrives in Cauldron, the various travelers split up into small groups and make their into the city. One such cluster of travelers consists of Billy, Eliara, Galen, Konstantine, and Intari as they seek the shelter of an inn on this rainy autumn evening....

IC: Several blocks into the city, it becomes clear that few of Cauldron's residents are out and about on the cobblestone streets; and with good reason...a steady, wretched drizzle falls from the ash-grey sky. The crowded, rain-slicked buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath the tireless rain. A few lights burn in their windows, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night. The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and the din of water trundles from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys, and turning street gutters into rivulets.

A sudden, plaintive cry for help splits the evening air! It seems to come from somewhere behind.

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Aug 14, 2005)

Eliara isdazzled by the surroundings. _Such artifice these humans have, though lack of foresight. Build a city upon a volcano? Might as well a hut next to an inferno!_

When she hears the cry she responds instantly. _It would seem adventure has been quick to find me!_ She starts running towards it, eager to find the source of the cry.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 14, 2005)

Konstantine looks around her with a wide and inquisitive stare.  At least she does until a drop of rain pelts her in the eye.

_Oh, drat.  This is simply going to be murder on my hair.  Well... better find someplace cozy to rest until... until... hmmmm._

Then the bard hears the cry behind her.  She turns quickly.  *What was that?*  Seeing the wood elf bound off, Konstantine decides to not wait for a response.  _I wonder if this is the way adventuring starts._  She quickly shifts her backpack and follows Eliara to the source of the cry.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 14, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara isdazzled by the surroundings. _Such artifice these humans have, though lack of foresight. Build a city upon a volcano? Might as well a hut next to an inferno!_




As if reading Eliara's mind, Galen says, "This doesn't seem to be a very sensible location for a city. I mean, what if the mountain were to erupt?" The young warmage hunches his shoulders against the rain. "We ought to find an inn, eh, Eliara?"



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> When she hears the cry she responds instantly. _It would seem adventure has been quick to find me!_ She starts running towards it, eager to find the source of the cry.




"Eliara?"

Galen turns to see her and Konstantine running off as if an alert had just been sounded.

"Oh bother. What now?"

Shifting his longspear into a double-handed grip, Galen races after Eliara and Konstantine.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2005)

Gawking at the odd city and wondering how quickly he can find another caravan job out of here, the aspiring paladin is shocked to his senses by the cry of help and the sudden movement of his companions. He whirls and begins to move while drawing his axe and adjusting his shield. He narrowly avoids tumbling into a gutter and skids to a stop, then moves off with more measured strides, careful of his footing and leaving his axe suspended from his belt for now.


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2005)

_How does that person know my name?_ Eliara wondered, as she kept running. "Who are you and how do you know my name?" she shouted, even as she darted amongst the streets. She considered drawing her bow and readying an arrow, but thought otherwise. _It might merely be a minor trifle. Perhaps a broken pot or other minor thing that humans would cry and scream about._


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 16, 2005)

(OOC: It's been a couple days, so I'm going to move the scene forward with hopes that *Caliber* will catch up.)

IC: Sounds of a scuffle and cursing, slightly muffled by the rainfall, lead to the mouth of a mist-shrouded alley. Within, you see three figures assaulting a fourth, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones. One of the attackers lifts the victim by the hood of his cloak and thrusts him against a wall as another growls, "Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"

One of the attackers is keeping a lookout, and notices the arrival of the newcomers at the mouth of the alleyway. Quickly drawing a short sword, he growls, "Hey, bugger off! None of your concern, here!" As he makes his threat, you notice that the three thugs all have their faces crudely painted half-white, half-black, like a poor attempt at mimicking a harlequin's mask.

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Aug 16, 2005)

Eliara stops about 30' away from them, making sure she has space to move, and draws her bow and arrow. "It certainly seems to be of concern," says the elf. She tries to get a better look at the victim and who it might be.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2005)

*William Baker Human Paladin*

William stops beside Eliara, "Now I'm new here, but most places three on one is considered an unfair fight. I suggest that you tell us what is going on here before we feel obligated to make this our concern."  He rests a hand casually on his axe trying hard to look like a confidant vetran.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 16, 2005)

Konstantine attempts to hide the mix of terror and excitement boiling inside her.  _Oh dear.  This is bad.  Poor Billy might be just as likely to sever his own leg if he tries to swing that axe.  If this comes to some fight, I would probably be just as likely to... ummm._

The young bard tries to quickly think of some way to diffuse the situation.  Konstantine's tone begins almost playfully: *"Now, dear William, I am sure that won't be necessary.  These good folk here with their fun make-up must certainly be playing some kind of game.  They must be, because if they were actually doing what it appears,"* her tone steadily becomes more serious and her pace slows down as she enunciates each word *"no doubt the town guard would like to know about it.  In any case, good sirs, I imagine that whatever message you were intending to convey has been received.  Therefore, you will do no further violence here."* Konstantine's tone resumes the playful lilt she used at first.  *"What do you think, dear William?  While their taste in face paints in both horrid and ineptly applied, I am sure they are smart enough to get the point.*

(OCC: feel free to make any skill rolls you think applicable here.)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William nods at Konstantine's words, but his gaze remains fixed on the attackers and his hand remains on his axe.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 16, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _"Who are you and how do you know my name?" Eliara shouted to Galen, even as she darted amongst the streets. She considered drawing her bow and readying an arrow, but thought otherwise. It might merely be a minor trifle. Perhaps a broken pot or other minor thing that humans would cry and scream about._



_

"Galen Thucydides," Galen replies. "I've been on the fringes of the caravan for a few days."



			
				Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		


			Sounds of a scuffle and cursing, slightly muffled by the rainfall, lead to the mouth of a mist-shrouded alley. Within, you see three figures assaulting a fourth, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones. One of the attackers lifts the victim by the hood of his cloak and thrusts him against a wall as another growls, "Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"

One of the attackers is keeping a lookout, and notices the arrival of the newcomers at the mouth of the alleyway. Quickly drawing a short sword, he growls, "Hey, bugger off! None of your concern, here!" As he makes his threat, you notice that the three thugs all have their faces crudely painted half-white, half-black, like a poor attempt at mimicking a harlequin's mask.
		
Click to expand...





			
				Krug said:
			
		


			Eliara stops about 30' away from them, making sure she has space to move, and draws her bow and arrow. "It certainly seems to be of concern," says the elf. She tries to get a better look at the victim and who it might be.
		
Click to expand...





			
				Scotley said:
			
		


			William stops beside Eliara, "Now I'm new here, but most places three on one is considered an unfair fight. I suggest that you tell us what is going on here before we feel obligated to make this our concern."  He rests a hand casually on his axe trying hard to look like a confidant vetran.
		
Click to expand...



Galen takes up position just behind Eliara and William, ready to bring his longspear to bear should the apparent villains charge.



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		


			Konstantine tries to quickly think of some way to diffuse the situation.  Konstantine's tone begins almost playfully: *"Now, dear William, I am sure that won't be necessary.  These good folk here with their fun make-up must certainly be playing some kind of game.  They must be, because if they were actually doing what it appears,"* her tone steadily becomes more serious and her pace slows down as she enunciates each word *"no doubt the town guard would like to know about it.  In any case, good sirs, I imagine that whatever message you were intending to convey has been received.  Therefore, you will do no further violence here."* Konstantine's tone resumes the playful lilt she used at first.  *"What do you think, dear William?  While their taste in face paints in both horrid and ineptly applied, I am sure they are smart enough to get the point.*

Click to expand...



While William nods in reply to Konstantine's question, Galen merely sneers. His first instinct is to teach the masked men a few lessons in pain, but, for the moment at least, he seems content to wait to see if more level heads can prevail.

But, just in case, he stays ready in case the thugs are foolish enough to rush their position._


----------



## Caliber (Aug 17, 2005)

Still shocked at the casual acceptance of so much bountiful water, Intari is caught by surprise as his companions rush off. Hustling after them, Intari arrives late to the scene, just in time to hear the thug's threat. 

Loosening his spear from the strap across his back, Intari slowly begins circling around, watching for any aggressive moves from the thugs. 

"Scorpion tells me that what you do here is wrong. Only cowards attack a single opponent in a group."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 18, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara stops about 30' away from them, making sure she has space to move, and draws her bow and arrow. "It certainly seems to be of concern," says the elf. She tries to get a better look at the victim and who it might be.




Eliara looks ahead and notes that the assault victim is a young man, perhaps barely more than a teenager. He wears brown robes and a medallion of some sort hangs from a cord around his neck.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William stops beside Eliara, "Now I'm new here, but most places three on one is considered an unfair fight. I suggest that you tell us what is going on here before we feel obligated to make this our concern." He rests a hand casually on his axe trying hard to look like a confidant vetran.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine attempts to hide the mix of terror and excitement boiling inside her. Oh dear. This is bad. Poor Billy might be just as likely to sever his own leg if he tries to swing that axe. If this comes to some fight, I would probably be just as likely to... ummm.
> 
> The young bard tries to quickly think of some way to diffuse the situation. Konstantine's tone begins almost playfully: "Now, dear William, I am sure that won't be necessary. These good folk here with their fun make-up must certainly be playing some kind of game. They must be, because if they were actually doing what it appears," her tone steadily becomes more serious and her pace slows down as she enunciates each word "no doubt the town guard would like to know about it. In any case, good sirs, I imagine that whatever message you were intending to convey has been received. Therefore, you will do no further violence here." Konstantine's tone resumes the playful lilt she used at first. "What do you think, dear William? While their taste in face paints in both horrid and ineptly applied, I am sure they are smart enough to get the point.
> 
> (OCC: feel free to make any skill rolls you think applicable here.)




[Bardic Knowledge Check: Roll = 4, Total = 7] Konstantine considers the attackers and their bizarre makeup, but she is unable to make any sense of it.

[Diplomacy Check: Roll = 3, Total = 10] Konstantine hopes that her jovial words can defuse this tense situation with no further violence.



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen takes up position just behind Eliara and William, ready to bring his longspear to bear should the apparent villains charge.
> 
> While William nods in reply to Konstantine's question, Galen merely sneers. His first instinct is to teach the masked men a few lessons in pain, but, for the moment at least, he seems content to wait to see if more level heads can prevail.
> 
> But, just in case, he stays ready in case the thugs are foolish enough to rush their position.






			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> Still shocked at the casual acceptance of so much bountiful water, Intari is caught by surprise as his companions rush off. Hustling after them, Intari arrives late to the scene, just in time to hear the thug's threat.
> 
> Loosening his spear from the strap across his back, Intari slowly begins circling around, watching for any aggressive moves from the thugs.
> 
> "Scorpion tells me that what you do here is wrong. Only cowards attack a single opponent in a group."




The narrow stricures of the 10-foot-wide alley prevent Intari from circling behind the thugs, but he stands warily next to Galen, spear at the ready.

The lookout thug scoffs at William's bravado, but holds his ground. The other two attackers also now turn their attention to the interferers at the alley's mouth.

The attackers look at one another momentarily, as they appear to give some consideration to Konstantine's words.  Then, one of the thugs gives the robed young man a shove and grunts, "Fine, then, get on your way. You just remember what we told you, boy. There'll be more hurtin' for you if we ever see you 'round that orphanage again! Now shove off, all of you, before we show you how we _really_ play games!" The three thugs begin slowly to back away from the party, with readied swords in hand. Their battered victim, meanwhile, begins to make his way toward the group of adventurers, wincing as he does.

Actions?


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 18, 2005)

Konstantine attempts to maintain her composure as best she can.  _Thank the gods that worked.  Bloodshed would have been bad.  Moreso since we don't even know what the reason would be._

The bard keeps up her playful tone from before.  "Alright, then.  You folk have a wonderful day.  Try not to catch cold in the rain."

Konstantine then turns her attention to the victim as he moves painfully toward them.  Her tone is full of concern.  "Are you alright?  Perhaps we'd best get you to a healer.  Let me see."  The bard moves next to the lad and looks him over.  As she does, Konstantine attempts to get a look at the medallion around his neck.  "Why did you get into a tussle with them?  They mentioned an orphanage.  Ugh, such brutes!

"William?  It IS William, right?"  The bard's cheeks flush with embarassment as she looks at the budding paladin.  "Would you give me a hand?  You can help support him with more ease than I can."  She then turns back to the injured man.  "You'll be fine in no time."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> The three thugs begin slowly to back away from the party, with readied swords in hand. Their battered victim, meanwhile, begins to make his way toward the group of adventurers, wincing as he does.




Galen cannot resist exhibiting an obscene gesture popular in Furyondy as the thugs warily retreat. As the injured lad reaches Konstantine and William, the warmage steps aside to allow them by while he covers their rear.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2005)

"Yes ma'am, William Baker." He steps forward to help the lad. He looks at the medallion trying to decern its meaning. "Let's get this lad out of the rain," Looking into the boys face he adds, "where can we take you for safety?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2005)

Eliara puts away her bow and arrow and watches the men walk away. "I am Eliara, but some here already know my name," she says. She looks around the city, fascinated by the structures here, waiting for the boy to reply to Konstantin.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 18, 2005)

As the thugs walk away Intari relaxes, replacing the spear at his back. 

"I can soothe some of your aches, if you'll let me,"  Intari offers to the injured lad. 

OOC: Will _Cure Minor Wounds_ on the boy if he accepts.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 18, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine attempts to maintain her composure as best she can. Thank the gods that worked. Bloodshed would have been bad. Moreso since we don't even know what the reason would be.
> 
> The bard keeps up her playful tone from before. "Alright, then. You folk have a wonderful day. Try not to catch cold in the rain."
> 
> ...




Up close, it becomes apparent that the medallion around the lad's neck is a wooden holy symbol of St. Cuthbert.

Grimacing, the young man replies, "Thank you very much. I don't know why they attacked me! I thought I was being mugged, but it seems they just wanted to intimidate me. My church has been active in trying to help the good people of the Lantern Street Orphanage in the wake of the terrible events there. I don't know why anyone would be opposed to that. My name's Ruphus, by the way."



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen cannot resist exhibiting an obscene gesture popular in Furyondy as the thugs warily retreat. As the injured lad reaches Konstantine and William, the warmage steps aside to allow them by while he covers their rear.




The thugs seem uninterested in Galen's gesture (or maybe they just didn't see it due to the falling rain). Curiously, however, they reach the opposite end of the alley and then stop. They loiter there, keeping a close, unfriendly eye on the party, as though waiting for something.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes ma'am, William Baker." He steps forward to help the lad. He looks at the medallion trying to decern its meaning. "Let's get this lad out of the rain," Looking into the boys face he adds, "where can we take you for safety?"




Ruphus replies, "I'd appreciate it if you'd accompany me back to my church. I'm sure High Priestess Jenya would wish to show her appreciation for stepping in and assisting me. In any case, you could get in out of the rain."



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> As the thugs walk away Intari relaxes, replacing the spear at his back.
> 
> "I can soothe some of your aches, if you'll let me," Intari offers to the injured lad.
> 
> OOC: Will Cure Minor Wounds on the boy if he accepts.




Ruphus smiles a bit. "Thanks, but it's not necessary. I'll be fine once we get back to the temple."

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2005)

*"Well yes, it would be good to get out of the rain, to someplace... friendlier,"* says Eliara, glancing at the thugs. The city made her uncomfortable. She was out of her natural habitat, and something inside her screamed for her to dart off to the nearest patch of forest, but she kept herself calm. 

_If they go towards the church, Eliara will check to see if they are being followed._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2005)

*William Baker*

William moves off supporting the lad as needed. "Thank you, we would certainly appreciate a dry place. So what does the face paint on your attackers represent?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 18, 2005)

As Ruphus introduces himself, Konstantine gets a startled look on her face.  "Oh, where did my manners go.  I am so sorry.  My name is Konstantine.  It is good to meet you.  I will let the others introduce themselves.  We actually don't know each other that well, but" the bard looks at William with his axe, Eliara with leaves in her hair, Galen with his spear, and the young Intari and she smiles "it seems that we are alike enough."

When the discussion turns to moving to the temple, Konstantine nods at the thought of going someplace dry.  The bard walks close to Ruphus and listens eagerly for his answer to William's query.

_Well, it is obvious that it helping Ruphus was the right thing to do.  This is a mystery, though.  Why would people ever attack a man of the cloth?  This orhpanage?  There are many questions to ask..._


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2005)

Galen follows along, bring up the rear, walking or glancing backwards nearly half the time to see if the face-painted goons (or anyone else for that matter) is following them.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 19, 2005)

Stepping back, Intari nods at Ruphus's disinterest. "I am Intari, acolyte of the Scorpion. I would be glad to get away from so much water. It is unnatural."

As the Intari and the others walk towards the Temple, Intari seems uneasy in both the close confines of the city's walls and underneath the falling rain. 

"Is it usual for those within your city to be accosted by such men Ruphus? And what terrible events at this orphanage do you speak of?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 19, 2005)

As the newly acquainted band prepares to leave the alley (keeping a close eye on the face-painted thugs all the while), a woman's voice suddenly rings out from somewhere above. "Well done! But the cleric lives because we wish it so, not because of your misplaced bravado." The source of the voice is barely distinguishable through the drizzle, some 20 feet above on the rooftop of one of the buildings enclosing the alley. A lithe figure lurks there, clad all in black; she also has her face painted white and black into a grinning harlequin's visage. She points a baleful finger at Ruphus and says, "Take these words back to your temple, priest! The children are lost and no longer St. Cuthbert's concern." She then retreats onto the rooftop and disappears from view. Taking their cue from the mysterious figure, the three assailants now dash from the alley's opposite end, disappearing with muffled footfalls into the fog and damp of the city streets.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William moves off supporting the lad as needed. "Thank you, we would certainly appreciate a dry place. So what does the face paint on your attackers represent?"




Ruphus shrugs his shoulders. "I really don't know what their painted faces mean. Maybe Jenya will know something about it once we reach the temple."



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Well yes, it would be good to get out of the rain, to someplace... friendlier," says Eliara, glancing at the thugs. The city made her uncomfortable. She was out of her natural habitat, and something inside her screamed for her to dart off to the nearest patch of forest, but she kept herself calm.
> 
> If they go towards the church, Eliara will check to see if they are being followed.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> As Ruphus introduces himself, Konstantine gets a startled look on her face. "Oh, where did my manners go. I am so sorry. My name is Konstantine. It is good to meet you. I will let the others introduce themselves. We actually don't know each other that well, but" the bard looks at William with his axe, Eliara with leaves in her hair, Galen with his spear, and the young Intari and she smiles "it seems that we are alike enough."
> 
> When the discussion turns to moving to the temple, Konstantine nods at the thought of going someplace dry. The bard walks close to Ruphus and listens eagerly for his answer to William's query.
> 
> Well, it is obvious that it helping Ruphus was the right thing to do. This is a mystery, though. Why would people ever attack a man of the cloth? This orhpanage? There are many questions to ask...






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen follows along, bring up the rear, walking or glancing backwards nearly half the time to see if the face-painted goons (or anyone else for that matter) is following them.




Eliara and Galen keep a close watch behind to ensure they aren't being followed. [Eliara Spot: Roll = 7, Total = 12; Galen Spot: Roll = 11, Total = 12] Neither of them see any signs of pursuit as they walk.



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> Stepping back, Intari nods at Ruphus's disinterest. "I am Intari, acolyte of the Scorpion. I would be glad to get away from so much water. It is unnatural."
> 
> As the Intari and the others walk towards the Temple, Intari seems uneasy in both the close confines of the city's walls and underneath the falling rain.
> 
> "Is it usual for those within your city to be accosted by such men Ruphus? And what terrible events at this orphanage do you speak of?




As they walk, Ruphus turns to reply to Intari's comment.

"Well, I don't know if it's unnatural, but I do hope it doesn't make the lake rise too much. They say some sort of tentacled beast lurks in the cold depths there, but I doubt it's true. The danger of flooding is real enough, though."

Continuing, he answers the shaman's questions. "No, it's not usual at all! I realize that crime happens, but it's not even fully dark yet...and this doesn't seem like a normal crime. The church is helping with the investigation to find the four missing children from the orphanage, so I went there for a visit this afternoon. It seems that those people don't want us involved, though I can't fathom why."

A light of understanding flickers in Ruphus' eyes, and he continues, "You're new in town aren't you? Well, I'll try to explain a bit of what's been going on. For a couple of months now, Cauldron has seen a string of disappearances of its citizens. Random folk, just up and gone from their homes, along with their valuables.  The thing is, there's no sign of a break-in, no sign of a struggle...they just vanish.  The authorities have been trying to solve the mystery, but they haven't gotten far. Now, just three nights ago, it turned even worse...the children disappeared.  This was the first time children were involved, all the others had been adults at least. That was the last straw for Jenya, so the church pledged to help. I was at the orphanage today, consoling the other children and the staff. Who could be opposed to that?" The young cleric shakes his head sadly as the group proceeds. 

(OOC: The walk to the Temple of St. Cuthbert is a great opportunity to ask further questions of Ruphus. I'll pause to allow such conversations before posting the arrival at the temple.)


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

*"Yes, such irony to drown at the heart of a volcano, would it not be?"* says Eliara. *"Hmm... and who be the enemies of this... saint cooth bert?"*


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2005)

Konstantine listens to the story of Ruphus intently.

"That is horrible!  I am so sorry for what has happened.  I suppose though that at least a few things are obvious.  Whoever those buffons are with their face paint, they are certainly connected to the disappearances.  Otherwise, you would think they would be glad that the church was trying to do something.  And they don't want the church involved.  That means that... ummmm....  That means that they are either specifically afraid of the church, for some reason, or it means that they have also used similar tactics on the 'authorities' of which you spoke."  The bard rubs her chin and thinks another moment.  "Unless it means that they, the people behind the disappearances, are consorting with the 'authorities.'  Oh, that would be wretched."

Konstantine continues to ponder.  It's more like she is simply speaking her thoughts aloud rather than specifically addressing anyone.  "So, it seems that the disappearances are all, or at least mostly all, related.  That would suggest a large group or some other powerful force behind it.  Since the people all just vanished, they must have been spirited away, or they went by their own will.  Or maybe their will was... subjugated.  And there must be some reason why the people are leaving or being taken."

The bard appears to realize that she has been babbling.  "Oh, sorry.  But don't lose heart, dear Ruphus.  No decent person would ever be opposed to the help you mean to give.  I am sure your god sees the work you do.  I bet your High Priestess Jenya will know what to do."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Overwhealmed by the Bard's non-stop dialogue, William follows along mutely. He tries to follow the conversation and keep an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 20, 2005)

"There are so many possibilities, Konstantine, that I do not think we can know for sure now. Perhaps those with painted faces are as new here as we."

At the mention of drowning, Intari shudders, clearly uncomfortable with the thought. Who would have believed that they should ever have to face such a problem as too *MUCH* water. 

"How long exactly have your people been vanishing Ruphus?"


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 20, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Yes, such irony to drown at the heart of a volcano, would it not be?" says Lias. "Hmm... and who be the enemies of this... saint cooth bert?"




Ruphus looks surprised that the elven woman seemingly has never heard of his patron god. "Well, I suppose any who would seek the advance of evil and chaos in the world...St. Cuthbert being the Cudgel of Righteous Law that he is. That line of thinking provides too many leads for a lifetime, I'm afraid," replies Ruphus.



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine listens to the story of Ruphus intently.
> 
> "That is horrible! I am so sorry for what has happened. I suppose though that at least a few things are obvious. Whoever those buffons are with their face paint, they are certainly connected to the disappearances. Otherwise, you would think they would be glad that the church was trying to do something. And they don't want the church involved. That means that... ummmm.... That means that they are either specifically afraid of the church, for some reason, or it means that they have also used similar tactics on the 'authorities' of which you spoke." The bard rubs her chin and thinks another moment. "Unless it means that they, the people behind the disappearances, are consorting with the 'authorities.' Oh, that would be wretched."
> 
> ...




Ruphus nods as Konstantine talks and talks and talks some more, seemingly at a loss for words. At the last he simply says, "Yes, I'm sure she will."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Overwhealmed by the Bard's non-stop dialogue, William follows along mutely. He tries to follow the conversation and keep an eye out for trouble.






			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> "There are so many possibilities, Konstantine, that I do not think we can know for sure now. Perhaps those with painted faces are as new here as we."
> 
> At the mention of drowning, Intari shudders, clearly uncomfortable with the thought. Who would have believed that they should ever have to face such a problem as too MUCH water.
> 
> "How long exactly have your people been vanishing Ruphus?"




"I believe the first disappearance ocurred about three months ago," recalls Ruphus.

(OOC: Assuming Galen had no questions for Ruphus at this moment...)

It's only a few blocks from the scene of Ruphus' assault to the Church of St. Cuthbert. The two-story Church, its white marble walls suffused with veins of vivid blue, stands in stark contrast to the buildings of bare black stone that flank it on the north end of Obsidian Avenue. A pair of white marble statues depicting armored warriors stands on either side of the temple's heavy oaken door. Each of the statues raises a great mace to the sky. Above the door's marble architrave are boldly inscribed the following words: "WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE."

Ruphus knocks loudly on the big wooden door, which opens after a moment. Another brown-robed acolyte stands within, who, seeing Ruphus' bruised face, reacts quickly. "Ruphus? What's happened?" He ushers everyone in out of the rain, concern written on his face.

Ruphus responds with some urgency.  "Pellir, quickly, I must speak with Jenya. Please see that these good people are warm and dry." Turning back to the party, he apologizes, "Please forgive my haste but I must let the High Priestess know what has transpired. Pellir will attend you." With that, he strides swiftly down the hall.

Pellir leads the group into a spartan, but pleasant, sitting room which adjoins the main foyer. A warm fire crackles in a hearth, and comfortable-looking padded chairs and sofas line the walls. Pellir bustles in and out with hot tea and blankets for any who wish them, and then he excuses himself, saying, "Please make yourselves comfortable. I'm sure Ruphus will return shortly," as he leaves.

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2005)

Eliara sinks into a chair. "How quaint. We wood elves rarely had such devices. Our backs are best when leaning against trees, or sleeping on leaves. Such amusing artifice humans have," she says, sipping on tea. "Ah, this is so good." she finishes the whole cup in one gulp. She studies the room, her curiousity piqued.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 21, 2005)

"In my land trees are a rarity. I do not think I have ever used one to lean against, nor have I seen one drop enough leaves to make a bed. It is your people who's customs seem strange to me."

Accepting a cup of tea, Intari settles himself onto the floor, close to the fire to hasten drying off. 

"It is lucky we were all together tonight, yes? Our new friend Ruphus might not have escaped so lightly if not for our intervention. Perhaps there is a higher meaning in our meeting."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 22, 2005)

Konstantine gets a cup of tea and one of the warm blankets.  She sits in one of the chairs near the fire and drapes the blanket on her shoulders.  The bard holds the teacup close to her face in both hands and deeply smells the scent of the tea.

Konstantine looks at both Eliara and Intari and smiles.  "It seems that both of you have customs most different from what I am used to.  I would love to hear about the places you are from sometime."  Konstantine looks at Intari.  "A higher meaning.  You may be right.  At the very least Ruphus was lucky that we were there.  I suppose that means that I am lucky that you all were there.  My words would have been empty if you had not been by my side.  For that, I thank you."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William stands near the fire with a cup of tea, waiting until he is mostly dry before taking a seat on the sofa. "Yes, thank you all for joining against the agressors. It does suggest a higher purpose that such a disparate yet like minded group arrived at that point at the critical moment." He takes another sip of tea. "I am new to the area, but based on what little we know so far something pecular is going on here. I for one intend to dig a little deeper."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 22, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> William stands near the fire with a cup of tea, waiting until he is mostly dry before taking a seat on the sofa. "Yes, thank you all for joining against the agressors. It does suggest a higher purpose that such a disparate yet like minded group arrived at that point at the critical moment." He takes another sip of tea. "I am new to the area, but based on what little we know so far something pecular is going on here. I for one intend to dig a little deeper."




Galen, quiet for some time, has obviously been listening intently to everything everyone has said. Sometimes he's grinned. Other times frowned. A few times his eyes have rolled.

"I don't know much about higher purposes," Galen says, "but I agree with your sentiment. Blood cries out for blood, and if these harlequin thugs have been victimizing children, I would come close to delighting in teaching them a painful lesson or two."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 23, 2005)

The conversation is interrupted as the door to the sitting room opens. The figure that enters is neither Ruphus nor Pellir, but rather, a woman wearing brown robes with golden trim, and the symbol of St. Cuthbert around her neck. Her rich brown hair is elaborately styled, though streaked prematurely with gray. She stands only about 5' 4", but there is a fierce resolve in her brown eyes that makes her seem taller.

"Good evening," she begins. "My name is Jenya Urikas, and I am the acting High Priestess of this temple. I am indebted to you for the noble assistance you offered to Brother Ruphus this night. Despite the cowardly assault upon him, I have not given up on helping the children of the Lantern Street Orphange. Indeed, my convictions to do so are stronger than ever. This endeavor could use the assistance of good people such as yourselves. I have a proposal to offer, if you're willing to listen."

Jenya pauses here, looking to the gathered adventurers for their replies.

(OOC: Check out the intro post for a brief bio for Jenya, including a picture!)


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2005)

"Well why not? Fate has chosen us to be strung together, and it might continue to want us to journey together," says Eliara, looking at the others.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 23, 2005)

_I knew it!  This is how adventures start.  I can compose a ballad of the fall of the "Harlequin Masked Villians," or whatever they are called.  This is moving much faster than I had thought.  I hope I am ready for it._

Konstantine sets down her tea and the blanket as she stands to great the High Priestess.  "High Priestess Urikas, it is a pleasure to meet you.  Of course you know that we only did what we felt was right, but I am sure glad that it WAS right.  I am glad also that you won't let such vile persons to dissuade you from your good works.  And, while I cannot speak for the others, I am honored that you would wish our assistance in your task.  Pray tell us what you need."

The bard turns to Eliara.  "Indeed, I think you are right.  Perhaps that this is another step along the path of destiny."


----------



## Caliber (Aug 23, 2005)

As Jenya enters Intari stands, bowing his head as she introduces herself. "I am Intari, of the Desert Wanderers. I am pleased to meet you on this day, but as my new friend Konstantine has said, I only did what I felt was right."

"I would be pleased to help more; may I first ask, however, why you are the acting High Priestess? I mean no offense surely, but seek to learn as much as I can of this strange city I now find myself in."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Still standing, William bows his head respectfully and speaks with solemnity and ernestness, "Thank you High Priestess, I am William Baker a humble Paladin and I would be honored to hear what you have to say." He sighs inwardly, hopeful that this young acting high priestess will take him seriously, unlike the priests back home.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 24, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Well why not? Fate has chosen us to be strung together, and it might continue to want us to journey together," says Eliara, looking at the others.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine sets down her tea and the blanket as she stands to great the High Priestess. "High Priestess Urikas, it is a pleasure to meet you. Of course you know that we only did what we felt was right, but I am sure glad that it WAS right. I am glad also that you won't let such vile persons to dissuade you from your good works. And, while I cannot speak for the others, I am honored that you would wish our assistance in your task. Pray tell us what you need."






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Still standing, William bows his head respectfully and speaks with solemnity and ernestness, "Thank you High Priestess, I am William Baker a humble Paladin and I would be honored to hear what you have to say." He sighs inwardly, hopeful that this young acting high priestess will take him seriously, unlike the priests back home.





Jenya shakes her head a bit at the formal introductions of Konstantine and William. "Please....just 'Jenya' will do. I'm an ordinary woman who speaks plainly. There is no reason to stand on ceremony with me."



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> As Jenya enters Intari stands, bowing his head as she introduces herself. "I am Intari, of the Desert Wanderers. I am pleased to meet you on this day, but as my new friend Konstantine has said, I only did what I felt was right."
> 
> "I would be pleased to help more; may I first ask, however, why you are the acting High Priestess? I mean no offense surely, but seek to learn as much as I can of this strange city I now find myself in."




"High Priest Sarcem Delasharn is on an extended visit to Sasserine for the dedication a new shrine there. In his absence, I am entrusted to oversee the daily affairs of this temple."

(OOC: We'll presume that Galen, also, expresses some sort of interest...)

Jenya seems pleased at the group's interest in her proposal. She begins, "As Ruphus has said, four children were kidnapped from the Lantern Street Orphanage three nights ago. It does appear that these are the most recent in the series of strange disappearances and robberies that have plagued Cauldron in recent weeks. In the wake of these kidnappings, the Church of St. Cuthbert has publicly vowed to locate the missing children and bring the kidnappers to justice. We simply could not stand idly by any longer."

Jenya continues, "To aid in locating the children, I borrowed an item from church's vault, a magical mace named the Star of Justice. It has the ability to divine the will and wisdom of our lord St. Cuthbert directly. Its use is normally restricted to only the High Priest, but in his absence, I felt justified in calling on the mace's power. I asked of it the question, "Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage?" The response I received was a cryptic riddle, which I have written down."

Jenya hands the group a notes which reads:









Jenya says, "I believe that the first line of the riddle holds an important clue, but I don't know what 'locks' the message refers to...perhaps those at the Orphanage. In any case, I need your help to decipher this riddle, find the missing townsfolk...especially the children...and punish those responsible for their crimes. I offer a reward of 2500 gold pieces for your aid. What say you?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 24, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> Jenya hands the group a notes which reads:
> 
> 'The locks are key to finding them.  Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron.  Beware the doors with teeth.  Descend into the malachite 'hold, where precious life is bought with gold.  Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long.'
> 
> Jenya says, "I believe that the first line of the riddle holds an important clue, but I don't know what 'locks' the message refers to...perhaps those at the Orphanage.  In any case, I need your help to decipher this riddle, find the missing townsfolk...especially the children...and punish those responsible for their crimes.  I offer a reward of 2500 gold pieces for this service.  What say you?"




Galen frowns, biting his lower lip.

"With riddles, a thing isn't necessarily itself. A lock isn't necessarily a lock. On certain rivers in my native land, there are locks for raising and lowering barges plying those waters. Does Cauldron have anything of this manner? 'Beyond the curtain' could be behind a waterfall. 'Doors with teeth' is unusual. Maybe something as simple as a portcullis."


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2005)

"Half a dwarf? That sounds very... unfortunate," remarks Eliara. "I am interested in this quest. It is a good sum of... money, but the riddles are also interesting to me. After all, we will only know the answers for certain should we partake of this quest, do we not?" she said.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Though I possess no great skill in solving riddles, I will do my best to aid the children."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 24, 2005)

"Gods, this is horrid!  I will help as well, though," Konstantine gets a worried look on her face, "I really don't know how much help I can give.  I have ummmm... never really done anything like this before.  But I will do the best I can."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 25, 2005)

Galen speaks up again. "You said that maybe the riddle had something to do with orphanage's locks. Presumably the kidnappers entered the orphanage. How? Was there a forced entry?"


----------



## Caliber (Aug 25, 2005)

At Jenya's explanation, Intari smiles and nods. "Thank you for the offer of a reward. I had hoped I could find a way to support myself within your city, but never quite like this.

Does your city have anything below it? I'm not sure what curtain we should look behind, but any underground passageways seem an obvious choice."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 26, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen frowns, biting his lower lip.
> 
> "With riddles, a thing isn't necessarily itself. A lock isn't necessarily a lock. On certain rivers in my native land, there are locks for raising and lowering barges plying those waters. Does Cauldron have anything of this manner? 'Beyond the curtain' could be behind a waterfall. 'Doors with teeth' is unusual. Maybe something as simple as a portcullis."




Jenya states, "Your reasoning about the locks is interesting, but there are no such watery 'locks' here in Cauldron...only the lock and key variety, so far as I am aware."



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Half a dwarf? That sounds very... unfortunate," remarks Eliara. "I am interested in this quest. It is a good sum of... money, but the riddles are also interesting to me. After all, we will only know the answers for certain should we partake of this quest, do we not?" she said.






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Though I possess no great skill in solving riddles, I will do my best to aid the children," says William.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Gods, this is horrid! I will help as well, though," Konstantine gets a worried look on her face, "I really don't know how much help I can give. I have ummmm... never really done anything like this before. But I will do the best I can."






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen speaks up again. "You said that maybe the riddle had something to do with orphanage's locks. Presumably the kidnappers entered the orphanage. How? Was there a forced entry?"




"There was not. This is one of the things that has so perplexed the local authorities. None of these disappearances has shown any sign of a break-in. It begs the question...How do the abductors get inside their victims' homes?"



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> At Jenya's explanation, Intari smiles and nods. "Thank you for the offer of a reward. I had hoped I could find a way to support myself within your city, but never quite like this.
> 
> Does your city have anything below it? I'm not sure what curtain we should look behind, but any underground passageways seem an obvious choice."




"Undoubtedly, there must be tunnels, lava tubes and the like under the city. In fact, some adventurers' tales tell of a ruined city in the caverns below, a city built by a strange race of monsters. But, as to how to gain entrance to any of these subterranean caverns? I'm afraid I cannot say."

Jenya seems satisfied with the party's willingness to aid the church in solving the mystery of the disappearances. "Excellent! St. Cuthbert be praised for your timely intervention. Now, as a gesture of good faith, I have a gift for each of you." Jenya opens the door and conducts a brief conversation with someone in the hall outside. Moments later, the acolyte Pellir enters the room once more, carrying a tray. On the tray are five bottles, each sealed with wax, embossed with the symbol of St. Cuthbert. "Please take these potions of healing...may they aid you with this church's blessing, should your quest take you within harm's reach."

(OOC: Everyone please add a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds to your character's sheet.)

"Now, if you have further questions, please ask them. Then, I must bid you have a pleasant evening." At the conclusion of the conversation, Jenya departs and Pellir shows the adventurers out. The sun has fully set now upon the cobblestone streets, and the rain has let up, leaving the night cool and foggy.

(OOC: Please post any final questions/actions for Jenya and the temple, and then let me know where the party wants to go from here.)


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

Eliara thanks Jenya for her generosity. The thought of going underground and being in an enclosed space rattles her, but nevertheless finding the answer to the 'half-dwarf' amuses her. Her elven kin would definitely be amused at the solution. 

"I thank you, lady, for your generosity," she says when receiving the potion. "Could you reccomend us a place to stay? Hopefully with a garden or near to a tree?" Eliara asks Jenya as they part. 

_Building on top of a volcano, and a city of monstrosities. Ah and this is the race of destiny? Pwah... _

Eliara turns to the others after Jenya departs. "I suppose a tavern is a good place to start, and I'm sure most of us would wish to have a toast to arriving in Cauldron, and begin our investigation as to whether these caverns beneath ground are myth or fact."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 26, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara thanks Jenya for her generosity. The thought of going underground and being in an enclosed space rattles her, but nevertheless finding the answer to the 'half-dwarf' amuses her. Her elven kin would definitely be amused at the solution.
> 
> "I thank you, lady, for your generosity," she says when receiving the potion. "Could you reccomend us a place to stay? Hopefully with a garden or near to a tree?" Eliara asks Jenya as they part.




Jenya responds, "Many merchants and adventurers favor the Drunken Morkoth Inn.  It has comfortable beds, good food, and reasonable prices.  Alas, gardens and trees will be quite difficult to find in this city."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William, who has been sipping his tea and quietly condsidering finally speaks. "I have a couple of conjectures or avenues of ivestigation to share and while not really questions, any comments you have would be welcome. First, the riddle you have presented suggests to me either a ransom or slavery. Is there any other evidence that points to either? Could our oddly painted friends be slavers or a group that has decided to pay a ransom? Second, how can we go about finding a connection between the victims? Finally, let me thank you for the potion."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 26, 2005)

Konstantine greatfully accepts the potion.  "Thank you kindly, Jenya.  Your hospitality is amazing in this time of turmoil.  I only hope that we can repay you with our aid."

Once Jenya has answered any questions that anyone else has, the bard deeply inclines her head to the High Priestess.  "Thank you once more, and I hope your evening is pleasant as well."

Konstantine finishes her tea and looks at the others.  "Eliara, I think your suggestion is a good one.  This Drunken Morkoth Inn sounds good enough.  Perhaps the patrons there can tell us more.  And a toast and a song certainly sound in order."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 26, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> William, who has been sipping his tea and quietly condsidering finally speaks. "I have a couple of conjectures or avenues of ivestigation to share and while not really questions, any comments you have would be welcome. First, the riddle you have presented suggests to me either a ransom or slavery. Is there any other evidence that points to either? Could our oddly painted friends be slavers or a group that has decided to pay a ransom? Second, how can we go about finding a connection between the victims? Finally, let me thank you for the potion."




Jenya answers William's questions. "Well, there haven't been any ransom demands, so that explanation seems unlikely. As for slavery...that could be a possibility, but I'm not aware of any particular evidence which points to it."

"As for Ruphus' attackers...I really don't know who they could have been. Either of your theories could be possible."

"The disappearances seem to be random, no one has been able to piece together any connections so far. Still, if you're interested in pursuing that line of investigation, I can compile a list of the abductees. If you stop by the temple after midday tomorrow, it will be ready for you."


----------



## Caliber (Aug 26, 2005)

"A compilation of all the missing people would be helpful, thank you. I hope we can solve your riddle, and help return the missing people back to their homes."

After all the questions are asked, Intari stretches and follows as everyone gets up to leave. "It is late and I am interested in seeing this "proper bed" that the caravan guards talked of. Perhaps we should retire there for the night?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Thank you, yes, I shall present myself tomorrow after midday for the list. I have to agree we should retire for the evening. Perhaps some prayer and rest will generate some additional incite."


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

Eliara, Wood Elf Scout

"Yes, to this Drunk Morkoth then. Where's there alcohol, there'll be loose tongues," says Eliara.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 26, 2005)

Konstantine nods in agreement.  "Well, let us be off to this inn.  If they don't have anyone performing, I could sing something for you.  I read that good bards can often get free meals and lodging for performances."  The bard looks excited at the thought.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 27, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> William, who has been sipping his tea and quietly condsidering finally speaks. "I have a couple of conjectures or avenues of ivestigation to share and while not really questions, any comments you have would be welcome. First, the riddle you have presented suggests to me either a ransom or slavery. Is there any other evidence that points to either? Could our oddly painted friends be slavers or a group that has decided to pay a ransom? Second, how can we go about finding a connection between the victims? Finally, let me thank you for the potion."




"One possible connection," Galen says, "seems to be that there was no forced entry. I mean, suppose that others kidnapped also somehow had the locks of their doors bypassed. By a picklock, for example, or by magic. The riddle says 'the locks are the key.' If we can figure out _how_ the locks are by-passed, perhaps that'll point us toward _who_ might be responsible."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 27, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara turns to the others after Jenya departs. "I suppose a tavern is a good place to start, and I'm sure most of us would wish to have a toast to arriving in Cauldron, and begin our investigation as to whether these caverns beneath ground are myth or fact."






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine greatfully accepts the potion. "Thank you kindly, Jenya. Your hospitality is amazing in this time of turmoil. I only hope that we can repay you with our aid."
> 
> Once Jenya has answered any questions that anyone else has, the bard deeply inclines her head to the High Priestess. "Thank you once more, and I hope your evening is pleasant as well."
> 
> Konstantine finishes her tea and looks at the others. "Eliara, I think your suggestion is a good one. This Drunken Morkoth Inn sounds good enough. Perhaps the patrons there can tell us more. And a toast and a song certainly sound in order."






			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> "A compilation of all the missing people would be helpful, thank you. I hope we can solve your riddle, and help return the missing people back to their homes."
> 
> After all the questions are asked, Intari stretches and follows as everyone gets up to leave. "It is late and I am interested in seeing this "proper bed" that the caravan guards talked of. Perhaps we should retire there for the night?"






			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Yes, to this Drunk Morkoth then. Where's there alcohol, there'll be loose tongues," says Eliara.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine nods in agreement.  "Well, let us be off to this inn.  If they don't have anyone performing, I could sing something for you.  I read that good bards can often get free meals and lodging for performances."  The bard looks excited at the thought.






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "One possible connection," Galen says, "seems to be that there was no forced entry. I mean, suppose that others kidnapped also somehow had the locks of their doors bypassed. By a picklock, for example, or by magic. The riddle says 'the locks are the key.' If we can figure out _how_ the locks are by-passed, perhaps that'll point us toward _who_ might be responsible."




(OOC: In response to the desires of the majority, I'm advancing the action to the Drunken Morkoth Inn.  However, please feel free to continue role-playing the discussion as to the meaning of Jenya's riddle for as long as you wish.)

With directions obtained from the good folk of the St. Cuthbertine Church, the Drunken Morkoth Inn is not difficult to find.  The stroll down Obsidian Avenue is easy enough, even on a rather miserable evening such as this one.  There are few people out and about, just a handful of hurried locals, rushing to complete their business before retiring to a warmer and drier locale.

The party does pass by a patrol of the city watch: five men wearing breastplates emblazoned with the emblem of a watchful eye wreathed in flames.  They carry halberds, short swords, and shortbows in a relaxed-but-ready fashion.  The patrol's sergeant looks on vigilantly as the two groups cross paths, and he gives a courteous nod of greeting.  Apparently, bands of adventurers are not an uncommon sight in Cauldron.

The Drunken Morkoth is easily spotted both by the cheerful lantern glow shining from its windows and the comical sign perched above its entrance.  Upon the sign, a cartoonishly painted fish-like monstrosity lolls drunkenly about on the surface of a large body of water, as several empty beer mugs float all around it.

Inside, the Inn is pleasantly warm and clean, with a high bar counter and solid-looking wooden tables and chairs comprising the furnishings.  The inn looks to be having a rather slow night (again, probably due to the weather), but there are a few patrons...a mix of merchants and locals from the look of them.  Some are eating a late dinner, but most just look to be nursing a drink and chatting.  One middle-aged woman waits tables, while a thin balding man tends bar.  The woman notices the party's entrance and calls out, "Have a seat where you like, I'll be right over."

Actions?


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 27, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> Inside, the Inn is pleasantly warm and clean, with a high bar counter and solid-looking wooden tables and chairs comprising the furnishings.  The inn looks to be having a rather slow night (again, probably due to the weather), but there are a few patrons...a mix of merchants and locals from the look of them.  Some are eating a late dinner, but most just look to be nursing a drink and chatting.  One middle-aged woman waits tables, while a thin balding man tends bar.  The woman notices the party's entrance and calls out, "Have a seat where you like, I'll be right over."




Galen takes the lead, selecting a table near a wall against which he can lean his longspear. He plops down, stretching his legs, rotating his ankles to undo the kinks of walking for much of the day.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 27, 2005)

Konstantine follows Galen to the table, takes a seat, and looks around the inn.  _So THIS is what it's like.  A group of adventurers, a noble quest, and a wonderful inn to rest for the night.  Just like in the stories..._

The bard looks at Galen and decides to turn the conversation.  "I see that you have a symbol around your neck.  One of the gods, isn't it?  Are you a priest?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2005)

Eliara sits down and watches other customers. When the middle-aged serving woman comes by, Eliara strikes up a conversation and tips her. If she is not too busy, she asks about Cauldron. "And what of these caverns I hear lie beneath the city? Are they a myth? Have you been there? A woman such as you who has toiled here for years must have heard something..." If the woman is too busy Eliara will seek out customers around instead.

"And what about that song, bard?This looks as good a place as any for a tune," the wood elf says to Konstantin.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2005)

*William Baker Human Paladin*

William joins the conversation between Konstantine and Galen while looking over the rest of the patrons in the inn. He tries to decide who to strike up a conversation with. To his companions he says, "Eliara didn't waste any time getting down to business, I like that."


----------



## Caliber (Aug 27, 2005)

Following Galen and Konstantine towards the table, Intari takes a seat with them. 

Paying attention, he seems interested in Konstantine's question, curious about the gods of the wetlanders.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 27, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara sits down and watches other customers. She goes over to the seargant and makes a greeting, and buys him a mug of whatever he might be having. After a few quaffs, she asks him about Cauldron. "And what of these caverns I hear lie beneath the city? Are they a myth? Have you been there? A man such as you who has toiled on the streets for years must have heard something..."




OOC Clarification: Actually, the sergeant and his watch patrol were passed by out on the street.  He's not actually here at the Inn.  However, there are several other folk in the inn that Eliara could strike up a conversation with, so I'll assume she picked someone at random to speak with...unless you advise otherwise, Krug.  Let me know.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> OOC Clarification: Actually, the sergeant and his watch patrol were passed by out on the street.  He's not actually here at the Inn.  However, there are several other folk in the inn that Eliara could strike up a conversation with, so I'll assume she picked someone at random to speak with...unless you advise otherwise, Krug.  Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krago



Oops. Duh. Eliara will try the serving woman if she's not too busy; if not she'll just try other customers who look like locals then.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 27, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen takes the lead, selecting a table near a wall against which he can lean his longspear. He plops down, stretching his legs, rotating his ankles to undo the kinks of walking for much of the day.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine follows Galen to the table, takes a seat, and looks around the inn.  _So THIS is what it's like.  A group of adventurers, a noble quest, and a wonderful inn to rest for the night.  Just like in the stories..._
> 
> The bard looks at Galen and decides to turn the conversation.  "I see that you have a symbol around your neck.  One of the gods, isn't it?  Are you a priest?"






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William joins the conversation between Konstantine and Galen while looking over the rest of the patrons in the inn. He tries to decide who to strike up a conversation with. To his companions he says, "Eliara didn't waste any time getting down to business, I like that."






			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> Following Galen and Konstantine towards the table, Intari takes a seat with them.
> 
> Paying attention, he seems interested in Konstantine's question, curious about the gods of the wetlanders.




As Galen, Konstantine, William and Intari seat themselves, the waitress approaches and asks with a friendly demeanor, "What can I get you this miserable evening?  The stew is good tonight, if you're hungry, or I can just get you drinks."



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara sits down and watches other customers. She goes over to an affable looking man at the bar, and makes a greeting, and buys him a mug of whatever he might be having. After a few quaffs, she asks him about Cauldron. "And what of these caverns I hear lie beneath the city? Are they a myth? Have you been there? A man such as you who has toiled on the streets for years must have heard something..."




Not wanting to take up too much of the waitress' time, Eliara approaches the bar, and orders a mug of beer for one of the men there, trying to engage him in conversation.  He seems friendly (especially after receiving a free drink!) and the two exchange pleasantries.  When Eliara steers the conversation towards the caverns under the city he replies,  "Caverns, eh?  You and the lot you came in with look like the type for 'caverns' all right.  Hunting for treasure and fighting with beasts of all sorts, am I right?  Well, there's bound to be all sorts of tunnels, caves, and gods only know what under this city, but I wouldn't know how to get at 'em.  Wouldn't want to, either.  Life's got enough trouble without going and stirring up extra.  Take the disappearances...it ain't right, good people vanishing from their beds, and the watch can't figure out what's happened to 'em?  I heard one of them that disappeared, that Coryston Pike, she knew it was coming.  Feared for her life, she did, and now look what's happened!  'Least, that's how I heard it."

[Eliara Gather Information Check: Roll = 16, Total = 17]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 27, 2005)

Konstantine returns the waitresses friendly tone.  Oh not nearly so miserable now that we are here.  I hope everything is as nice as we'd heard.

Hmmm... I suppose I haven't eaten in a while.  Why don't you bring me some of that stew. _Oh, adventurers always have ale, don't they.  It must be good, if they always drink it._  The bard gets a big grin on her face.  And some ale as well, please.

Say, would it be a bother if I performed a song or two?  Perhaps a good pub song to get your other customers in a lively and thirsty mood?

After the waitress' reply, Konstantine returns her attention to Galen hoping to resume their interrupted conversation.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William nods and Konstantine's order, "Stew and ale sounds like just the thing on a night like this."


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

"And who did you hear it from, about this Coryston Pike?And what else can you tell me about the dissapearances?" says Eliara to the person she has been speaking to. To Konstatine, she says. "Something with a bit more joy in it, minstrel, rather than sorrow. To celebrate our beginnings," she raises her drink to the group, "and a fruitful togetherness."

After Konstantine starts singing, Eliara will try the barkeep to see what information he might have about the tunnels and the disappearances. _It seems we enter a city that is filled with fear._


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 28, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine returns the waitresses friendly tone.  Oh not nearly so miserable now that we are here.  I hope everything is as nice as we'd heard.
> 
> Hmmm... I suppose I haven't eaten in a while.  Why don't you bring me some of that stew. _Oh, adventurers always have ale, don't they.  It must be good, if they always drink it._  The bard gets a big grin on her face.  And some ale as well, please.
> 
> ...




The waitress considers Konstantine's request with a sidelong glance towards the bartender.  Then she looks back with a smile.  "Sure, honey, why not?  I don't know if Isaar will take to it or not, but what the hey?  This place could use a little livening up tonight.  Pull up a chair in the corner and start in when you're ready.  If ol' sourpuss there doesn't like it, I'll take the heat for you."  She gives Konstantine a conspiratorial wink.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William nods and Konstantine's order, "Stew and ale sounds like just the thing on a night like this."




The serving woman nods and smiles, then departs to get the food and drink ready for Konstantine and William (not to mention Intari and Galen, if they wish to order anything).



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "And who did you hear it from, about this Coryston Pike?And what else can you tell me about the dissapearances?" says Eliara to the person she has been speaking to.




"Ah, I really don't remember," slurs the local man.  "Somebody down by the mines, maybe....or was it at The Tipped Tankard?  It's just one of them things people have been saying, you know?  Miss, it's been a pleasure to meet you, and I thank you for the drink, but I don't really know nothing else to tell you about all that.  I'd better be getting on home now."  He rises from his stool and bids goodnight to Isaar the barkeep, then heads out the door.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> To Konstatine, she says,"Something with a bit more joy in it, minstrel, rather than sorrow. To celebrate our beginnings," she raises her drink to the group, "and a fruitful togetherness."


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

Eliara moves back to her table to listen to Konstantine's music. "Apparently there have been disappearances going on around town," the wood elf says, sipping on her drink, cupping the drink with two hands. 

Eliara will try the barkeep if he knows more about the situation and ask about 'Coryston Pike'.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 29, 2005)

(OOC: I am going to assume that Galen will answer Konstantine at some point.  I won't wait for it now, since Mark Chance has indicated that he may be quiet for awhile.)

Konstantine winks back at the waitress.  "Well, hopefully there will be no need for anyone to take the heat.  Thank you for the opportunity."

The bard turns to Eliara as she returns.  "Something with joy, you say?  Well, I have a special piece I wrote myself at school.  It went well in my recital."

With that, Konstantine grabs the chair and moves to the indicated corner.  She says nothing, gives no introduction, but rather begins right off singing.  As promised, the song is a joyful one.  It involves a group of travelers meeting at a crossroads and telling each other about their day over some drinks.  The song actually becomes somewhat comical near the end as Konstantine's voice mimics the travelers drunken state.

If that song goes well, Konstantine will follow it with some peppy folk song likely to be known by the locals (though perhaps some of her companions will find it new).


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 30, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> (OOC: I am going to assume that Galen will answer Konstantine at some point.  I won't wait for it now, since Mark Chance has indicated that he may be quiet for awhile.)
> 
> Konstantine winks back at the waitress.  "Well, hopefully there will be no need for anyone to take the heat.  Thank you for the opportunity."
> 
> ...




[Konstantine Peform Check: Roll = 17, Total = 27]

Konstantine's song goes very well indeed, and is in fact a rousing hit with the people gathered in the inn's common room.  At first, the patrons simply stop their conversations and listen, but it's not long before they're clappng their hands loudly.  Uproarious laughter breaks out at the finale as Konstantine mimics the drunken characters in the song.

For her folk song, it does seem that several of the inn's patrons know the words.  They sing right along, and there is a nice ovation of appreciation when she finishes.  Even Isaar, the somber bartender seems to have a slight smile on his face when the song is through.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara moves back to her table to listen to Konstantine's music. "Apparently there have been disappearances going on around town," the wood elf says, sipping on her drink, cupping the drink with two hands.
> 
> Eliara will try the barkeep if he knows more about the situation and ask about 'Coryston Pike'.




Eliara, sensing that now might be good time to prod Isaar for some information approaches the bar once more.  She mentions the local disappearances and the name 'Coryston Pike' in hopes of gleaning more detail from the barkeep.

[Eliara Gather Information Check: Roll = 7, Total = 8]

Unfortunately, he doesn't seem too cooperative.  "Eh, who wants to talk about dark times and bad news anyway.  Why don't you just have a drink and enjoy your friend's songs there...save the troubles for tomorrow."  With that, he steps away to refill another customer's mug.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

"Pah..." says Eliara. Still it has been a fruitful day. She turns back to listens to the bard's singing, and sits down with the rest.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William claps along with the others in the crowd enjoying the music and eats his meal.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 30, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> The bard looks at Galen and decides to turn the conversation.  "I see that you have a symbol around your neck.  One of the gods, isn't it?  Are you a priest?"




Galen shakes his head. "No, not a priest. Merely a devotee of Pelor, the Lord of Light. This is why I travel so far from my homeland. I seek to serve Pelor, to bring his light to people afraid in darkness."

The young warmage pauses.

"It strikes me as more than coincidence that upon my arrival here we find ourselves embroiled in such evil circumstances."

After Konstantine's songs, Galens applauds, slapping the tabletop heartily with his palm.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 30, 2005)

When Konstantine finishes her songs, she bows gracefully and moves back to her companions to finally enjoy her ale (which sat untouched while she sang).

"That went rather well, I think.  Cheers!"  The bard raises her glass to the others and takes a large gulp of her ale.  She then gets a somewhat disgusted look on her face as she swallows the brew.  _Gods!  How can anyone drink this?  Well, the adventurers in all the stories do it..._

"So, Eliara, did you find out anything.  There simply must be something large behind all of this."  Konstantine takes a smaller sip of her ale and forces a smile.  _Must be one of those 'acquired tastes.'  Ughh._


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

"Nothing much more to add I'm afraid.Perhaps one such as you might have better luck, particularly after such a song. Socialising was never my strongest point," says the wood elf.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 30, 2005)

"Well, why don't you tell me what you did find out, so I know what to ask."

(Assuming Eliara obliges...) "Well, perhaps I'll go get some wine from old Isaar."

Konstantine heads up to the bar, leaving her unfinished ale on the table.  _I always liked sneaking some of father's wine.  Perhaps they have fair quality here._  The bard seats herself at the bar and gives the barkeep a coy grin.

"I hope you didn't mind my performance.  The dear waitress," Konstantine nods to their server "said she might get in trouble for letting me sing.  You aren't going to punish her, are you?"  The bard engages in some back-and-forth banter with Isaar as she orders some wine.

"Say, as the barkeep for such a well-recommended establishment, I bet you hear stories and songs all the time.  Have you heard the horrid thing that happened today?"  Konstantine gives the barkeep a brief synopsis of the attack on Ruphus.  "My companions and I have been asked by the church to find out what we can.  We have to help those poor children.  You haven't heard anything about the disappearances, have you?  Perhaps rumors of some kind?  I heard that poor Coryston Pike knew it was coming.  Dreadful thought, that is."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 31, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Well, why don't you tell me what you did find out, so I know what to ask."
> 
> (Assuming Eliara obliges...) "Well, perhaps I'll go get some wine from old Isaar."
> 
> ...




"Ehh....it's alright if Maia lets you stretch your cords a little.  The crowd liked you well enough, that's all that matters to me," Isaar answers Konstantine's initial question as he pours her a glass of wine.  She finds it to be surprisingly palatable, especially after her distasteful experience with the ale.

[Konstantine Gather Information Check: Roll = 13, Total = 20]

Perhaps he's just favorably disposed toward the bard for her good singing, but Isaar seems much chattier now, as Konstantine presses him for gossip.

As she recounts the assault on Ruphus in the alleyway by the face-painted thugs, Isaar raises his eyebrows in surprise.  "I hadn't heard that, no.  'Course, I can't say I'm surprised much.  There's a lot of bad things going on these days, as you must know.  I'm just glad that priest is alright....those followers of Cuthbert get a little heavy-handed sometimes, sure, but their hearts are in the right place."

He continues, "I sure wish there was something I could tell you that'd help find those poor kids.  But, I'm in the dark as much as everyone else.  You know, what really gets me is that whoever's behind these vanishings, they've got to have some real magical power behind them...or else a sneakthief that's slick like nobody's business.  Ol' Keygan Ghelve, he made damn near every lock in this here town, and everybody who wasn't born yesterday knows that locksmiths just don't come much finer than him.  I just can't figure it."

At the mention of Coryston Pike, Isaar responds, "Ah, sounds like somebody's been listening to Mort.  Listen, all I know about Coryston Pike is that she used to be an adventurer, probably a lot like you and yours.  Retired now, I think, before she disappeared...but I wouldn't put too much stock in anything Mort says.  He just likes to run his mouth to sound like knows more'n he really does.  To tell the truth, I doubt he'd know Coryston Pike from his own mother if he passed her on the street."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 31, 2005)

Konstantine nods to Isaar.  "Thank you kindly, sir.  Oh, and your wine is quite good."

The bard takes her leave and returns to the table.  "What a nice fellow.  He had some interesting things to say..."  Konstantine proceeds to relate what the barkeep shared with her.

"I think there might be more to this than he suspects, at least regarding Coryston.  This is beginning to sound frightening."


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2005)

"Or interesting. Puzzles upon puzzles," says Eliara. "Well perhaps this Ghelve fellow can divulge more? And best we keep close.Those ruffians from earlier probably have not forgotten us."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2005)

*William Baker Human Paladin*

"Yes, I suspect we'll be seeing those fellows with the funny face paint again. It seems odd that no one seems to know anything about them. Perhaps I should try to find out." Having witnesses the other's success and feeling a little emboldened by the drink, William moves to the bar and tries to engage someone in conversation and offering to buy a drink in emulation of his companion. He tries to find out about the people with the painted faces and failing that just trying to gather more information about the disappearances.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 1, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Or interesting. Puzzles upon puzzles," says Eliara. "Well perhaps this Ghelve fellow can divulge more? And best we keep close.Those ruffians from earlier probably have not forgotten us."




Galen's eyes widen with a sudden realization. "More importantly, I wonder if Ghelve divulges more than just information. Wouldn't a locksmith be an ideal person to provide the means to bypass his own locks?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2005)

Eliara's eyes light up at Galen's remark. "Ah yes, you do have a good point. It seems we'll be paying this Ghelve fellow a visit soon..."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 1, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine nods to Isaar.  "Thank you kindly, sir.  Oh, and your wine is quite good."
> 
> The bard takes her leave and returns to the table.  "What a nice fellow.  He had some interesting things to say..."  Konstantine proceeds to relate what the barkeep shared with her.
> 
> "I think there might be more to this than he suspects, at least regarding Coryston.  This is beginning to sound frightening."






			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Or interesting. Puzzles upon puzzles," says Eliara. "Well perhaps this Ghelve fellow can divulge more? And best we keep close.Those ruffians from earlier probably have not forgotten us."






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen's eyes widen with a sudden realization. "More importantly, I wonder if Ghelve divulges more than just information. Wouldn't a locksmith be an ideal person to provide the means to bypass his own locks?"






			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara's eyes light up at Galen's remark. "Ah yes, you do have a good point. It seems we'll be paying this Ghelve fellow a visit soon..."






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes, I suspect we'll be seeing those fellows with the funny face paint again. It seems odd that no one seems to know anything about them. Perhaps I should try to find out." Having witnesses the other's success and feeling a little emboldened by the drink, William moves to the bar and tries to engage someone in conversation and offering to buy a drink in emulation of his companion. He tries to find out about the people with the painted faces and failing that just trying to gather more information about the disappearances.




[William Gather Information Check: Roll = 11, Total = 13]

William now approaches the bar area and seats himself next to a well-dressed dwarf with very long, very black hair.  He tries to make some conversation about the attack and disappearances, but his information gathering exploits are soon proven relatively fruitless.  The dwarf chuckles in a low, throaty voice.  "Y're barkin' up the wrong tree there, lad.  I b'n in town only a day or so m'self.  The name's Tyro Amberhelm, in Cauldron on business.  I too b'n hearin' about these 'disappearances', but I know nothin' more'n you do about 'em.  As f'r face painted hooligans, y'got me there.  Ain't heard a thing."

"But," continues Tyro, "I do know a good song when I hear one, an' I'd like to show my appreciation.  'Tis rare to hear a voice like that on the road, t'be sure.  Y'r company's drinks're on me tonight."  He's fished out a handful of coins and flung them Isaar's way before William can protest.  "Keep that table's cups full, barkeep!"  Isaar nods and grins slightly as he quickly pockets the coins.

"So," Tyro turns his attention back to William.  "You stayin' here at the Morkoth?  If y'are, look me up some evenin', I'll be in town f'r a few weeks.  It'd be a pleasure to drink with ya...and hear some more of those songs, Missie."  The last comment is directed at Konstantine.  "I'll bid y'all a good night and good 'morrow now.  Moradin's blessin's on ya, I hope ya find those kids."  Tyro excuses himself and heads down the hall, presumably to retire to his room.

Back at the party's table, Maia the waitress approaches once again.  "Well, looks like you've got a tab now.  What else can I get you?"  She takes orders for further drinks and food, courtesy of Tyro, then asks, "So, will you be needing rooms for the night?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2005)

"Yes, we most definitely. And I'll have whichever drink in your menu is most unusual," says Eliara, congratulating Konstantine for her good work.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

"Yes, we are planning to stay here for a while. And thank you Tyro, you are most generous and I look forward to our next meeting."  William returns to the table, somewhat disappointed in his success, but glad to have made the generous dwarf's aquantance. To his companions he says, "Well, I didn't get the information we seek, but at least we have free drinks."  Raising his glass he says, "To newfound friends and to our success in solving this puzzle."


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> To his companions William says, "Well, I didn't get the information we seek, but at least we have free drinks."  Raising his glass he says, "To newfound friends and to our success in solving this puzzle."




Galen raises his cup. "May the light of justice cook our enemies' hides," he says with a grin.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 2, 2005)

Konstantine looks utterly astounded.  _I have no idea...  THAT is what being an adventuring bard means..._

The bard then turns to her companions and raises her wine glass with them.  "Yes, indeed.  Only good things can come from this."


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen raises his cup. "May the light of justice cook our enemies' hides," he says with a grin.




"May the arrow of the woods find their behind first," Eliara adds.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 3, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Yes, we most definitely. And I'll have whichever drink in your menu is most unusual," says Eliara, congratulating Konstantine for her good work.




Maia replies, "Unusual?  Well, most of our drinks are of the more common variety, but we do have some amber whiskey that was brewed by halflings, as I understand it.  I'll bring over a bit, and you can see if it's to your taste."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes, we are planning to stay here for a while. And thank you Tyro, you are most generous and I look forward to our next meeting."  William returns to the table, somewhat disappointed in his success, but glad to have made the generous dwarf's aquantance. To his companions he says, "Well, I didn't get the information we seek, but at least we have free drinks."  Raising his glass he says, "To newfound friends and to our success in solving this puzzle."






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen raises his cup. "May the light of justice cook our enemies' hides," he says with a grin.






			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "May the arrow of the woods find their behind first," Eliara adds.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine looks utterly astounded.  _I have no idea...  THAT is what being an adventuring bard means..._
> 
> The bard then turns to her companions and raises her wine glass with them.  "Yes, indeed.  Only good things can come from this."




Maia serves more drinks to the assembled party, furthering their celebratory mood.  She says with a smile, "Our rooms are five silvers a night.  I assume you'll want two.  One for the ladies and one for the gentlemen?" 

At this point, Intari rises from the table and bows a bit stiffly to his newfound companions.  "My friends, I fear that I sense a stirring within my soul.  It is the heart of the scorpion within, and it bids me that now is not the right time to take up arms with a group of able companions.  Now is the time for solitude.  I will keep my senses alert to news of the children, and leave word for you here at this inn if I learn anything.  I regret that I must leave now, but perhaps the scorpion will bring us together once more.  Our destinies intertwine, I believe, and who knows where the road will end?"  Sadly, no amount of persuasion will change the shaman's mind, and he strides proudly from the inn, vanishing into the darkness of Cauldron.

[OOC: Thus, we place Intari on leave, but with the door open for his eventual return.  Meanwhile, if there are no further activities to take place on this night, please role-play your character's conclusion to the evening, and then provide some info as to the party's intentions for the following day.  Where do they want to go, when, and with what intent?

PS, Scotley, I think we both forgot about the fact that William has a horse.  Please include some reference to the mount at this point, i.e., stabling arrangements with Isaar or the like.]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Does that price include stabling for a mount as well?"  Owing to the long day’s travel and abundant food and drink William is soon yawning. "Tomorrow we'll have our list and I suggest we visit the locations of the disappearances to see if any pieces of the puzzle remain." With another yawn he adds, "Does anyone else have another course in mind?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 3, 2005)

_Such a shame that Intari left.  I hope we can solve this without his help._

"William, that sounds like a good idea.  I also would very much like to speak to this locksmith, Keygan Ghelve.  The riddle Jenya showed us said 'the locks are the key.'  And though Isaar shrugged it off, I think we should try to find out more about Coryston Pike.  If she knew it was coming, she must have had some clue that would help us.  Eliara, you said that the man, Mort I think, heard about Coryston either at the Tipped Tankard or by the mines, right?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William slaps a hand to his forehead, "Gods, I must be tired. I completely failed to spot a possible connection between the locksmith and the puzzle. I'm glad we are working together on this. It is too bad we don't have Intari with us as well. Coryston Pike will be on our list as well."  Getting up and gathering his things he says, "If there is nothing else, I must see to my horse and get to bed. Shall we breakfast together and then seek out the locksmith? We aren't expected back at the temple until midday."


----------



## Krug (Sep 4, 2005)

Tempted, Eliara will pass on the offer of the drink. "Perhaps another time, though the offer is tempting." The wood elf is disappointed to see the dark skinned man go. She was hoping to learn more about him. To Konstantine question's, Eliara replies "I believe it was at the Tipped Tankard."
She gets up and bows to her companions. "To bed and night. I shall see the rest of you tomorrow, and we shall learn more about the locksmith's locks."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 5, 2005)

The party arranges for two rooms for the night, and Isaar kindly throws in stabling for William's horse for the total of ten silvers [OOC: I'll deduct an equal share from each character's sheet, unless directed otherwise].  It seems he's rather well disposed towards the group of adventurers, due to Konstantine's excellent vocal performance and Tyro's generous tipping.

The bedrooms are similar to the common room...comfortable and clean, though not fancy.  The rooms are decorated with humorous pictures of the fish-like, tentacled beast from the establishment's outer sign.  Each portrait depicts the morkoth in an intoxicated state, and in an oddly incongruous locale....a chapel of Pelor in the ladies' room, and a wooded countryside in the mens'.

The morning dawns with much better weather than the previous night.  Warm autumn sunlight shines through the shuttered windows, dispelling all traces of drizzle and fog.  Maia is up and bustling throughout the common room, serving steaming bread, fresh fruit, and heavy cream to a few early-rising patrons.  She gives a warm nod to the four adventurers as they gather, and brings breakfast to those who so desire.  She offers directions to Ghelve's Locks, and the party is on its way.

A short time later, the group stands in front of the business.  A small turret dominates the facade of the two-story black stone building.  Iron bars are embedded in the thick window frames.  Beyond the turret's ground-floor windows sits a lovely display of locks, from large to small, simple to complex.  To the left of the turret, above a heavy oak door, swings a simple sign that reads "GHELVE'S LOCKS."

Actions?

[OOC: I've made some assumptions, based on the desired course of action expressed by most of the party.  Feel free to embellish the activities of the morning as you see fit.]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William is in an excellent mood this morning, perhaps owing to the return of the sun and a good breakfast, or perhaps it is the joy of being involved in a noble cause. He chat amiably with the others and once more compliments the bard's performance. "I woke with your music still dancing in my head." For a moment his eyes fall on the display of locks, but knowing little of such things he moves on to the door. He glances at the others, "No since wasting time out here." He tries the door and if unlocked and unbarred he enters the shop.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 5, 2005)

Konstantine also feels quite refreshed this morning.  _Adventuring is everything I ever thought it could be.  A fated meeting, pleasant drinks, a comfortable inn, and a marvelous performance.  And even the sun has decided to shine its face upon our day.  Only good things can come._

As William compliments the bard on her performance, Konstantine smiles warmly back to him and her cheeks become slightly flushed.  "Why, thank you, William.  That is the reason why I try so hard to do my best."

As the group reaches the locksmith's, Konstantine stares at the store in wonder.  "Well, he must be the best in town.  His business sure seems prosperous.  I only hope that he can help us."  The bard proceeds to follow William into the shop.


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2005)

"Yes, we should let you do the talking..." says Eliara to the bard.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 7, 2005)

Ghelve's Locks is indeed open for business, so the group of adventurers make their way inside.  The storefront smells of wood and pipe smoke.  Two padded chairs flank a hearth containing a small yet lively fire.  The fireplace's carved mantle bears a tinderbox, a small vase of dried smoking leaves, and a finely wrought collection of pipes.  A burgundy strip of carpet leads from the entrance to the wall across from it, where dozens - perhaps hundreds - of keys hang from tiny hooks.  The keys come in all shapes and sizes.  A handsomely engraved mahogany counter stretches along one wall.  Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store.

A gnome with salt-and-pepper hair and a neatly trimmed mustache and goatee stands behind the counter.  He is also the tallest gnome you've ever seen, standing nearly six feet tall.  He has bushy eyebrows, a creased face, and graven frown that make him appear rather frumpy and dour.  But he says "Hello, how can I help you?" in a pleasant manner.

Responses?


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

Eliara looks around. _Certainly, a lock for every purpose._ She waits for Konstantine to work her charms.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 7, 2005)

Konstantine looks around the interior.  She is astonished and does nothing to hide the emotion on her face.

"Good morning to you, goodsir.  This simply must be the greatest locksmith shop in the land.  I have never seen anything like it!  If I ever need a lock, I certainly know where to turn.  Sadly, such is not my business here this morning.  My companions and I are doing what we can to help the poor folk of Cauldron in these tough times, just as I am sure you do.  I understand that the proprietor of this fine shop is Keygan Ghelve.  Are you he?"

(OOC: For the sake of expediency, I will simply assume that he either is Ghelve, or fetches Ghelve.  If not, disregard the rest until we speak to Ghelve.)

_Hmmm, I wonder what will work best...  He certainly seems pleasant enough, and he simply must want to help.  After all, he will undoubtedly want to keep the reputation of his locks clear of any suspicion.  Honesty should work best._

"Well, Master Ghelve, you surely have heard about the troubles plaguing Cauldron.  The disappearances...  My companions and I have been asked to help solve this dilemma, and I am certain that you will be able to help us.

"You see, from what we have gathered, the people simply went missing in their homes.  But there was never any sign of break in.  Of course, your locks could not be at fault, at least not based upon the reputation they have."  There is no sarcasm in the bard's voice with that remark, as she doesn't mean to insinuate anything.  "That means that it was something else.  Perhaps magic.  Or perhaps someone who knew a trick with your locks.  Perhaps a disgruntled employee, or maybe you have had some locks or a master key stolen...  If you know anything that would help us, we would be much obliged."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

*William Baker Human Paladin*

William assumes the role of 'strong silent type', doing his best to support Konstantine by looking capible and wise, nodding to emphasize her words.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 8, 2005)

For the moment, Galen holds his tongue.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 8, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara looks around. _Certainly, a lock for every purpose._ She waits for Konstantine to work her charms.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine looks around the interior.  She is astonished and does nothing to hide the emotion on her face.
> 
> "Good morning to you, goodsir.  This simply must be the greatest locksmith shop in the land.  I have never seen anything like it!  If I ever need a lock, I certainly know where to turn.  Sadly, such is not my business here this morning.  My companions and I are doing what we can to help the poor folk of Cauldron in these tough times, just as I am sure you do.  I understand that the proprietor of this fine shop is Keygan Ghelve.  Are you he?"




The tall gnome nods at Konstantine's question.  "Indeed I am, how can I help you today?"



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> _Hmmm, I wonder what will work best...  He certainly seems pleasant enough, and he simply must want to help.  After all, he will undoubtedly want to keep the reputation of his locks clear of any suspicion.  Honesty should work best._
> 
> "Well, Master Ghelve, you surely have heard about the troubles plaguing Cauldron.  The disappearances...  My companions and I have been asked to help solve this dilemma, and I am certain that you will be able to help us.
> 
> "You see, from what we have gathered, the people simply went missing in their homes.  But there was never any sign of break in.  Of course, your locks could not be at fault, at least not based upon the reputation they have."  There is no sarcasm in the bard's voice with that remark, as she doesn't mean to insinuate anything.  "That means that it was something else.  Perhaps magic.  Or perhaps someone who knew a trick with your locks.  Perhaps a disgruntled employee, or maybe you have had some locks or a master key stolen...  If you know anything that would help us, we would be much obliged."






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William assumes the role of 'strong silent type', doing his best to support Konstantine by looking capible and wise, nodding to emphasize her words.






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> For the moment, Galen holds his tongue.




[Konstantine Diplomacy Check: Roll = 20, Total = 27]

Konstantine's pleasant words seem to have a profound effect on Ghelve, whose friendly smile melts away from his face.  He remains silent for several moments, and his face becomes difficult to read, a strange mask of nervousness and regret.  At last, with a swallow, he stammers, "Why, yes...th-the disappearances.  They are terrible, aren't they?  If only I could help in some way, but I can't.  I truly can't.  I know nothing about them, of course."  Ghelve's voice is slightly strained, and he looks Konstantine directly in the eye.  Then, he arches his eyebrow and gives a very deliberate nod towards the red curtain that leads into the back of his shop.  Finally, he raises his voice a bit and says, "Now, if you please, I'll have to ask you to leave if you have no business here."

Responses?


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Eliara steps towards the red curtain, nods to her fellows, and steps through.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 8, 2005)

Galen moves to back up Eliara, his longspear at the ready to fend off an attacker. As the warmage moves, he growls at the locksmith, "Stay put and quiet or I'll pike you to the wall."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William makes for the curtain as well.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 8, 2005)

As the locksmith gives his valuable information, Konstantine smiles and nods to him in a reassuring manner.  She then turns to Galen and gives him a confused look while shaking her head.  The bard then follows the others through the curtain.

_Gods, help us._


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 9, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara steps towards the red curtain, nods to her fellows, and steps through.






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen moves to back up Eliara, his longspear at the ready to fend off an attacker. As the warmage moves, he growls at the locksmith, "Stay put and quiet or I'll pike you to the wall."






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> As the locksmith gives his valuable information, Konstantine smiles and nods to him in a reassuring manner.  She then turns to Galen and gives him a confused look while shaking her head.  The bard then follows the others through the curtain.
> 
> _Gods, help us._






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William makes for the curtain as well.




The characters, cued by Ghelve's subtle gestures, push their way through the red curtain, and proceed into the next room.  Keygan Ghelve looks on nervously, but remains still and quiet.

[Spot Checks: Galen 14+1=15; Eliara 2+5=7; Konstantine 4+0=4; William 10+2=12]

In the back room, black curtains partially obscure a window niche that faces the street.  Ornate locks and complex locking mechanisms are neatly displayed in the niche.  The room itself looks tidy, but lived in.  Carpets cover the stone floor, and a broom leans against the railing of a wooden staircase leading up to a second floor balcony.  Three wooden chests rest in the middle of the floor, their lids bound shut with sturdy iron padlocks.  Small tables, shelves, and benches hold various knick-knacks, and a framed portrait of a silver-haired gnome hangs next to a tall wooden box at the base of the stairs.  The wooden box contains an intricate array of ticking gears, counter-weights, and cylindrical chimes, surmounted by a circular face that bears the numerals 1 through 12 on its circumference.

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

"So what is the secret, Ghelve? Fear not. We will not divulge you have aided us, but I sense something darker about the dissapearances that have occured, and you know more," Eliara says, glancing at the wares.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 9, 2005)

Under her breath Konstantine mutters, "'Look beyond curtain...'  Curtain..."

The bard then looks at the carpet-covered floor, and her eyes wander to the broomstick.  She pauses a moment, and then picks up an edge of carpet and looks at the floor underneath.  Konstantine then gives her companions a befuddled look and questioningly tilts her head toward the stairs up.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 10, 2005)

"Careful, Konstantine," Galen says. "Ghelve's nerves didn't betray him because he fears the locks and boxes in that room. He fears the kidnappers whom he has aided. Our enemy may lurk nearby."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William makes his way up the stairs two at a time, curious as to what he will find on the balcony. His hand rest on the handle of his axe.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 13, 2005)

[OOC: Sorry so slow, very busy weekend!  BTW, I edited William's action a bit, as I doubt he'll actually be going up the stairs quite yet...read on.]



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "So what is the secret, Ghelve? Fear not. We will not divulge you have aided us, but I sense something darker about the dissapearances that have occured, and you know more," Eliara says, glancing at the wares.






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Under her breath Konstantine mutters, "'Look beyond curtain...'  Curtain..."
> 
> The bard then looks at the carpet-covered floor, and her eyes wander to the broomstick.  She pauses a moment, and then picks up an edge of carpet and looks at the floor underneath.  Konstantine then gives her companions a befuddled look and questioningly tilts her head toward the stairs up.






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "Careful, Konstantine," Galen says. "Ghelve's nerves didn't betray him because he fears the locks and boxes in that room. He fears the kidnappers whom he has aided. Our enemy may lurk nearby."






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> William makes his way [toward] the stairs...curious as to what he will find on the balcony. His hand rests on the handle of his axe.




As Konstantine and William approach the stairs, there is suddenly a 'thump' as something falls from above and lands on the floor next to them.  At a closer look, it's not a 'something' but a 'someone'.  It's a naked, hairless humanoid whose skin appears to shimmer and ripple with different colors, allowing it to blend in with its surroundings.  Its camouflaged skin currently matches perfectly the wood grain of the staircase and balcony; presumably, this is why it went unseen when the characters entered the room.  The creature lunges with a rapier at Konstantine before anyone can react, but the thrust goes wide.

------------------------------------
COMBAT!

(OOC: I've attached map to show the positions of each combatant.  Each square represents 10 feet on the map.  Feel free to offer strategy for more than one round for your character, if you wish.  It may help me resolve the combat more quickly.)

Surprise Round:  Skulk attacks Konstantine, Roll = 6 (Miss vs. Kon's Flat-Footed AC 13)

Initiative Order:

1.Eliara (Roll 19+3=22)
2.William (Roll 17+1=18)
3.Skulk (Roll 14)
4.Konstantine (Roll 15+1=16)
5.Galen (Roll 9+2=11)

Combat Actions?


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2005)

"Ambush!" shouts Eliara, drawing her Longbow. She fires at the skulk, moving 10' to her left to gain Skirmish damage. She will continue moving and firing at the creature.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William recovers from his initial shock quickly and pulls the Battle Axe from his belt. With a shout of "To Arms!" he swings the axe and brings up his shield in a move practiced countless times in courtyard behind the bakery back home, but rarely against a foe more menacing than a butter churn or fence post. 

OOC: +3 to hit, 1d8+2 damage x3 if crit   AC 15


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 15, 2005)

"Oh no!  You tried to STAB me!"  Konstantine will do nothing but withdraw to behind William.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 15, 2005)

Galen backs to the right in order to get room to bring his longspear to bear against the monster (unless it tries to break off combat and flee before, in which case Galen will hit it with a _magic missile_.)


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 16, 2005)

Round 1

Eliara moves to her left, looking for the best angle of attack with her bow.  Careful to avoid hitting Konstantine, she misjudges her aim, and the shot is too high, missing the skulk.

William circles around behind Konstantine, to gain more room to swing with his axe, as the skulk is partially blocked by the stairs.  He attacks mightily, but the skulk nimbly dodges the blow.

The skulk lunges at Konstantine once more with its rapier, this time successfully stabbing through her studded leather, and wounding the bard (3 damage).

Konstantine, wincing in pain, steps back out of range of the skulk's rapier.

Galen brings his longspear to bear against the skulk, thrusting with a mighty blow that seriously wounds the creature (6 damage)

(OOC: Round 2 coming up, hold tight!)

(OOC: I also wanted to mention that each of the large squares on the map is 10 feet, sorry for not making that clear earlier.) 


-----------------------------

Eliara moves 10'.  Eliara makes ranged attack vs. skulk.  Attack roll 11 +3 -4 (firing into melee) =10 (Miss)

(OOC: Scotley, from his starting position, the skulk would receive cover from William's attack, so I took the liberty of having William move to a more favorable spot.  That same cover prevents the skulk from making an AOO as he moves, so there was no reason not to do so).  William moves 15'.  William makes melee attack vs. skulk.  Attack roll 8 +3 =11 (Miss)

Skulk makes melee attack vs. Konstantine.  Attack roll 19, Hit!  Critical Threat roll 8, no critical.  Damage roll total =3.

Konstantine takes a 5' step.

Galen (already at a distance of 10'), attacks skulk w/longspear.  Attack roll 18+1=19, Hit!  Damage Roll (d8) =5+1=6

End Round 1

Hit Point Status: Konstantine 4/7, Skulk -6


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 16, 2005)

OOC:

Okay, I'm running round 2 now, and I need to know what Konstantine wants to do (I assume the others just keep attacking with their stated weapons).

Let me know, please, *Dichotomy*.

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

Cursing at being blocked, Eliara takes out another arrow, nocks it and lets it fly at the target, moving 10' right "Die accursed creature!".


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 16, 2005)

As she winces in pain, Konstantine draws her short sword and attempts to give an opening for William.

(Aid another.  If hit again, Konstantine will withdraw.  If the fight lasts more than another round, inspire courage while remaining out of harm's way.)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

With grim determination William continues his attack.

OOC: Thanks for the tactical move.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 16, 2005)

"By Pelor's light!" Galen exclaims. "Konstantine, be careful!"

Galen switches tactics, going for the certain hit with a _magic missile_.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 16, 2005)

Round 2

Eliara raises her bow once more as she circles and aims, then lets fly once more, but still her arrow misses its target.

William attacks the skulk with his axe, but the skulk ducks, and he too fails to land a blow for a second time.

Hissing savagely, the injured skulk wheels on William, now its closest target; but, its off-balance rapier thrust misses wildly.

Despite her wound, Konstantine courageously steps toward the skulk once more, and harasses the creature with her own blade, trying to open up a better shot for William.  However, the creature ignores her for the moment.

Galen changes tactics and and casts magic missile on the skulk.  A bolt of force springs forth from his outstretched hand, and slams hard into the creature's side (4 damage), sending it tumbling to the ground where it lies still, bleeding from the wound left by Galen's spear point.

End Combat

In death, the skulk's camouflaged skin changes color to a dull grey; its piercing blue eyes stare lifelessly at the ceiling.  As everyone catches their breath, the red curtain parts, and Keygan Ghelve walks slowly into the room.  His eyes travel to the bloody corpse on the floor of his shop, and then back up to the characters.  It's hard to tell from the expression on his face whether he is relieved or frightened....it may be some of both.

Actions?


------------------------------------

Eliara moves 10', then attacks skulk with her bow.  Attack roll 8 +3 -4 (firing into melee) =7 (Miss)

William attacks skulk with axe.  Attack roll 4 +3 =7 (Miss)

Skulk attacks William with rapier.  Attack roll 1, Automatic Miss.

Konstantine makes a 5' step, draws short sword, then attempts to Aid Another to give William an advantage.  Attack Roll 9 -1 =8 (Miss vs. AC10).  Aid Another attempt fails.

Galen casts magic missile on the skulk.  Automatic Hit, Damage Roll (d4) 3 +1 +1(Warmage Edge) =5.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Turning to the Gnome, "Are their more of them here?" Then to his companion, "Are you alright Konstantine?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 16, 2005)

Konstantine's face becomes slightly pale, and she presses her hand atop the wound.  "He stabbed me..." _THAT'S not what battle wounds are like in the stories.  The hero just keeps going and ignores the pain.  OUCH!!_

"Well, I am okay for right now.  But let's avoid having that happen again."

The bard then turns to the locksmith.  "Yes, do tell if there might be another one.  No worries now, goodsir.  Tells us what this is all about."  Konstantine winces as she tries to smile cheerfully at the group.

"Oh!"  The bard turns to her companions almost as an afterthought.  "We should stop that one's bleeding, if we can.  The church might be able to question him."


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

Eliara is miffed. "Pah... apologies that my arrows were of not much use..." the elf says, almost disgusted with herself. She picks up her arrows if they are still usable. She looks down at the creature, captivated by it's chameleon like skin. "It seems someone does not want us to ask questions."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Pah indeed, my axe was of little use as well. Unfortunately, if today is any indication, we'll get more chances."


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 16, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> In death, the skulk's camouflaged skin changes color to a dull grey; its piercing blue eyes stare lifelessly at the ceiling.  As everyone catches their breath, the red curtain parts, and Keygan Ghelve walks slowly into the room.  His eyes travel to the bloody corpse on the floor of his shop, and then back up to the characters.  It's hard to tell from the expression on his face whether he is relieved or frightened....it may be some of both.




Galen grunts in agreement with Konstantine's suggestion to stop the creature's bleeding, but doesn't move to do so. Instead, he walks by, staring hard at Ghelve, to wipe the blood from his spear onto Ghelve's curtain.

To Ghelve, the warmage says matter-of-factly, "Whether you worked with this creature willingly or not, it will appear as if you assisted us against it. I assume it has masters who'll be...displeased by your disloyalty. Come clean with us now, and at least we'll not also be your enemies."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Turning to the Gnome, "Are their more of them here?"




Ghelve answers William, "No, just the one.  They usually leave one here to keep an eye on me."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Eliara is miffed. "Pah... apologies that my arrows were of not much use..." the elf says, almost disgusted with herself. She picks up her arrows if they are still usable. She looks down at the creature, captivated by it's chameleon like skin. "It seems someone does not want us to ask questions."




(OOC: One arrow is recoverable, the other too damaged to be of further use.)


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

"So tell us what you know of the disappearances," Eliara asks, placing the recovered arrow back in her quiver.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> The bard then turns to the locksmith.  "Yes, do tell if there might be another one.  No worries now, goodsir.  Tells us what this is all about."  Konstantine winces as she tries to smile cheerfully at the group.[/color]






			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen grunts in agreement with Konstantine's suggestion to stop the creature's bleeding, but doesn't move to do so. Instead, he walks by, staring hard at Ghelve, to wipe the blood from his spear onto Ghelve's curtain.
> 
> To Ghelve, the warmage says matter-of-factly, "Whether you worked with this creature willingly or not, it will appear as if you assisted us against it. I assume it has masters who'll be...displeased by your disloyalty. Come clean with us now, and at least we'll not also be your enemies."




Keygan Ghelve's shoulders slump as he sighs in resignation.  "You're right.  What's done is done, and I may as well tell you the whole story.  Who knows, maybe you'll be able to help me out of this predicament I'm in."

The locksmith continues, "It all starts with Jzadirune.  Any of you familiar with Jzadirune?"  Looking at the blank stares of the adventurers, the gnome nods and continues, "I thought not.  Well, it is...or more correctly, I should say was...a small enclave of gnomish spellcasters.  I visited it several times in my youth, but stopped going there, oh, about 75 years ago, I'd say.  That was when the Vanishing came.  Never heard of the Vanishing either, I suppose?  Well, it was this strange magical sickness...a plague, really...it swept through Jzadirune...caused those that caught it to slowly fade away into nothing, you see."

Ghelve continues, "Anyway, Jzadirune was abandoned then, and I never gave it too much more thought, and that was that...until about 3 months ago when I got ambushed by those things from below.  They burst on in here, and my life's been a wreck since.  Some of them...the tall ones...are just like that one," he points to the dying creature on the floor, "no clothes, no hair, and all of them with that color changing skin.  They usually come up in pairs or threes and slink out of the shop wearing cloaks.  Those blue eyes of theirs give me the creeps."  Ghelve shudders before continuing, "There's also some shorter ones.  They've got pale skin, big noses, and these soft black hooves for feet.  They wear black cloaks and cowls that seem to help them hide in the shadows.  Sneaky buggers, the whole lot."

"Anyway, they took me and Starbrow by surprise that night, and there wasn't much we could do, because there were a lot of them.  They grabbed Starbrow and took him hostage and forced me to tell them all about Cauldron, which didn't seem too bad.  But, then, pf course, that wasn't all they wanted...once they figured out my trade, they forced me to make them some keys which would open all of my locks.  And believe me, in this town, I've made a lot of the locks.  There aren't too many places in this city they couldn't get into with those keys.  And, they wanted a list of everyone I've sold locks too...and that's a mighty long list.  I didn't want to do it, but I was afraid they'd kill us.  As it is, they've taken Starbrow back down into Jzadirune, and I'm not sure where he is.  I can sense him, though, and he's hungry and frightened in the dark.  And they always left somebody here to keep an eye on me, so I couldn't go for help, or warn anybody.  You all looked like you could take care of yourselves though, so today, at last, I took the chance.  I've probably signed Starbrow's death warrant," the gnome finishes sadly.

Ghelve looks genuinely remorseful.  "I don't know why they've been taking the people down into Jzadirune.  But, please, you've go to understand.  I had no choice but to help them."

Responses/Questions?


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

"So what manner of beast is Starbrow? It seems all this is getting more and more complicated," Eliara asks. _Black hooves for feet?What manner of beast is this?_


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "So what manner of beast is Starbrow? It seems all this is getting more and more complicated," Eliara asks. _Black hooves for feet?What manner of beast is this?_




"Starbrow, my rat....he's my familiar, of course.  Poor guy, suffering so," replies Keygan Ghelve.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> Ghelve looks genuinely remorseful.  "I don't know why they've been taking the people down into Jzadirune.  But, please, you've go to understand.  I had no choice but to help them."




Galen snorts. "There is always a choice. When faced with a choice to do evil, one chooses _not_ to do evil."



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "So what manner of beast is Starbrow? It seems all this is getting more and more complicated," Eliara asks. _Black hooves for feet?What manner of beast is this?_






			
				Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> "Starbrow, my rat....he's my familiar, of course.  Poor guy, suffering so," replies Keygan Ghelve.




"You've traded the lives of children for the life of a rat." The disgust in Galen's voice is obvious.

To his companions he says, "I must put right this wrong. That is my choice. I would be honored to do so fighting at your sides. I cannot but help detect Pelor's hand shaping the events of today."

He turns back to Ghelve. "As for you, collaborator, your crimes aren't mine to punish. It is now likely your life is in danger and that the life of your Starbrow is forfeit. If you have a list of locks which you have compromised, I suggest you bring it and whatever belongings you need to put that misdeed aright. Then, accompany us back to the Cuthbertites, and I'll see if I can convince them to offer you sanctuary."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 17, 2005)

Konstantine nods.  "Yes, Galen is right.  You certainly are not safe here, and the clerics will be able to organize what needs to be done to replace any locks that still remain.  If there are still people on your list that have not been kidnapped, they surely will be soon if they don't take precautions."

Konstantine looks around and notices that know one has moved to stop the skulk's bleeding, so she attempts to do so herself.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Listening to the story, William turns his attention to the downed Skulk. 

OOC: Heal +4


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 10, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "You've traded the lives of children for the life of a rat." The disgust in Galen's voice is obvious.
> 
> To his companions he says, "I must put right this wrong. That is my choice. I would be honored to do so fighting at your sides. I cannot but help detect Pelor's hand shaping the events of today."
> 
> He turns back to Ghelve. "As for you, collaborator, your crimes aren't mine to punish. It is now likely your life is in danger and that the life of your Starbrow is forfeit. If you have a list of locks which you have compromised, I suggest you bring it and whatever belongings you need to put that misdeed aright. Then, accompany us back to the Cuthbertites, and I'll see if I can convince them to offer you sanctuary."




Ghelve sadly nods in acceptance of Galen's judgment.  "Yes, you're right.  Perhaps those at the Church of St. Cuthbert will find it in their hearts to show me mercy."  The look on the gnome's face shows that he doubts the likelihood of that.  "If nothing else, perhaps they can protect me from the retribution of these kidnappers.  In any case, it bodes ill for Starbrow, that's sure."

"I do have a list of my customers, but it's very long.  It will take weeks, if not even months, to change all the locks.  Perhaps it would be better to take matters directly to the culprits, and put a stop to their kidnappings?  I can show you the entrance to Jzadirune if you wish." 



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine nods.  "Yes, Galen is right.  You certainly are not safe here, and the clerics will be able to organize what needs to be done to replace any locks that still remain.  If there are still people on your list that have not been kidnapped, they surely will be soon if they don't take precautions."
> 
> Konstantine looks around and notices that know one has moved to stop the skulk's bleeding, so she attempts to do so herself.






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Listening to the story, William turns his attention to the downed Skulk.
> 
> OOC: Heal +4




As Ghelve speaks, Konstantine and William look to the fallen skulk, noting that it still lives, if barely.  William successfully applies direct pressure to the skulk's wounds, and the creature seems now to be stable, though still unconscious.

[OOC: (Konstantine Heal Check (First Aid) Roll 14+0=14, Failed.  William Heal Check (First Aid) Roll 13+4=17, Success.)]

[OOC2: It's good to be back in action!  Players, please continue your conversation with Keygan Ghelve, and, when ready, decide on your next course of action.  Also, Jdvn1, please feel free to introduce Dowlee when you're ready.]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well done, William.  Things are looking up.  We'd best get to the temple swiftly to make sure this thing stays alive."  It is obvious that the bard has other thoughts as well, as she winces from her wound.

Konstantine then turns to the locksmith.  "I suppose, goodsir, that you are right.  It would be hard to get all the locks changed.  But you should get your list anyway.  At the very least the clerics will be able to get started, spread the word, and do what can be done.  Maybe they can move people into establishments that have other locks.  Perhaps after we have met with them you could show us to this Jzadirune entrance."

"I think you also shouldn't worry too much about the clerics.  No one," the bard glances at Galen, "could understand how terrible this situation was for you.  I've never had a familiar, but you clearly care greatly for Starbrow.  And you might never had made it to tell someone if you tried to run, since they had someone guarding you.  In fact, you did what you could and helped us find this one.  What more could the clerics demand of you?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Must agree, while the locks need to be changed, finding the heart of the problem is a faster and better solution. Once we visit the temple we must make our way to this Jzadirune."  He turns perhaps hearing a noise?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 11, 2005)

As William turns, he sees a small figure in the doorway. No, it's not a child, for she definitely has the face of someone a bit older. There stands a halfling in leather armor, looking at all of you curiously.

"Are you the adventurers I've been hearing so much about? Her eyes peer at each one of you, especially Konstantine." She holds up a flask, bearing the symbol of St. Cuthbert, "I understand this might mean something to you? I'm Dowlee Meriweather--I'm a follower of Ehlonna, though, not of Cuthbert." She smiles lightly. "I was hoping you could use my help in helping some children?" She looks past you, "Although it looks like you have things under control for now, at least..."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William gazes open mouthed at the small figure before him a moment and then his manners take over. "Ah..pleased to meet you. I am William Baker, Paladin, at your service." He adds a slight bow. "I suppose we are the 'adventurers' in question, though in truth my quest is to do good in the world rather than find adventure. Of course the two often go hand in hand..." He seems to realize that his is rambling and looks at his companions not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2005)

The bard moves next to William.  "I'm Konstantine D'Artur.  It's a pleasure to meet you, Dowlee."  Konstantine begins making a curtsey, but stops and winces.

"Say, Dowlee, you don't happen to be a _cleric_ of Ehlonna, do you?  It seems that pain sometimes goes with both adventuring and doing good."


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2005)

"I am Eliara, and I can understand your tale," the elf says.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 12, 2005)

"Oh, you understand my tale? Some people don't get the connection between Ehlonna and children right away... then again, most Elves certainly aren't strangers to Ehlonna. It's a pleasure to meet all of you." She pauses briefly and gives William an odd look _<I suppose he's not used to someone of my stature?>_ "Um, yes, a pleasure. I'm not a cleric, no. I don't have that sort of training. I certainly couldn't quote much text to you or discuss religious nuances at all, but I do have a sort of calling to Ehlonna. I do try to do good, though--that's why I'm here. The children need my help."

She pauses again, but longer, and takes a look around. "Could someone fill me in here? I knew you came here to talk to Ghelve, but I didn't expect this sort of scene. Don't let me get in the way of anything here, what's next?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well, I'll tell you what I can, but I think we should be brief.  It may not be safe to  stay here much longer, and we should get back to the church soon to let them know what we've uncovered."

Konstantine turns to Ghelve.  "Goodsir, if there is anything that you need to gather up to take with you, we should take care of that quickly.  Are these chests important?  Perhaps William can help you get your things in order."  As she is about to turn away, the bard adds as an afterthought, "Oh, and don't forget that customer list."

"Eliara, perhaps you and Galen could take care of that thing."  The bard points at the skulk.  "Maybe you could make some type of stretcher or something to carry him with."

Finally, Konstantine turns back to the halfling.  "Well, as you no doubt know, we've been only recently asked to help find the missing children.  The riddle Jenya had, I'll explain that later if she didn't show it to you, said the locks were the key.  The homes where people vanished weren't broken into, so perhaps they had a way to get past the locks.  Master Ghelve made most of them, so we came to visit.  And he risked a great deal to point us toward finding... that."  The bard again points to the skulk.  "Poor Master Ghelve was being blackmailed, and now we have to get him to the safety of the church and let the church do what it can to make sure that more people don't vanish."

Konstantine looks around at everyone.  "Did I miss anything?"  She pauses a moment.  "Oh, and to get myself healed, too."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 12, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Well done, William.  Things are looking up.  We'd best get to the temple swiftly to make sure this thing stays alive."  It is obvious that the bard has other thoughts as well, as she winces from her wound.
> 
> Konstantine then turns to the locksmith.  "I suppose, goodsir, that you are right.  It would be hard to get all the locks changed.  But you should get your list anyway.  At the very least the clerics will be able to get started, spread the word, and do what can be done.  Maybe they can move people into establishments that have other locks.  Perhaps after we have met with them you could show us to this Jzadirune entrance."






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Must agree, while the locks need to be changed, finding the heart of the problem is a faster and better solution. Once we visit the temple we must make our way to this Jzadirune."  He turns perhaps hearing a noise?




"Fair enough," responds Ghelve.  "I'll just need to gather some personal effects from my bedroom upstairs.  I can get my ledger as well...it has records of all my customers from the last ten years...the same information I gave to the creatures who ambushed me from below.  But, speaking of the entrance to Jzadirune, I may as well just show it to you now, since it's right here in this room."

The tall gnome moves over to the wall at the base of the staircase, next to the red curtain.  Producing a key from the pocket of his long pants, Ghelve unlocks and reveals a very well-concealed secret door!  It pushes open with a loud squeal, to reveal a 10-foot-square landing at the top of a stone staircase that descends into darkness.

Ghelve hands the key over to Konstantine, and softly says, "Think kindly of a poor man's familiar if you should find a rat with a white patch of star-shaped fur on its forehad, won't you?  I'll just get my things."

Ghelve proceeds upstairs for a few moments (he puts up no fuss if one of the PCs wants to accompany him).



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "I think you also shouldn't worry too much about the clerics.  No one," the bard glances at Galen, "could understand how terrible this situation was for you.  I've never had a familiar, but you clearly care greatly for Starbrow.  And you might never had made it to tell someone if you tried to run, since they had someone guarding you.  In fact, you did what you could and helped us find this one.  What more could the clerics demand of you?"




"Indeed, I pray you are right, lady." Ghleve looks somewhat less morose as he ascends to the second floor of his shop/home.

A few moments later, Ghelve descends the stairs once more, carrying a small satchel.  What's remarkable is that the gnome is now some 2-3 feet shorter!  In response to puzzled expressions, Ghelve answers, "Well, I didn't really think my stilts would do me much good now.  I'm ready to go to the temple when you are."

[OOC:  I'll move the group forward to the Temple of St. Cuthbert as soon as loose ends get wrapped up here...any further conversation, what to do with the unconscious skulk, etc.]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 13, 2005)

"I'd like to see that riddle, although they're always hit-or-miss. Anything that helps us find the children, is most useful. And the path to Jzadirune will hopefully be very useful. Until then, we can use my bedroll as a stretcher, as long as someone holds the other end. I can also provide some healing, if need be." She look surprised when Ghelve comes down.

"... He certainly has a lot of secrets, doesn't he?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 13, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "I think you also shouldn't worry too much about the clerics.  No one," the bard glances at Galen, "could understand how terrible this situation was for you...."




Galen snorts and mumbles, "Aye, this gnome is the only one to have ever lost a loved one to evil hands."

After Konstantine's speech is complete, Galen speaks to the halfling. "I am Galen Thucydides, war mage of Pelor." To everyone: "We can make a field stretcher for that creature with a blanket and two poles."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "I'd like to see that riddle, although they're always hit-or-miss."




[OOC: Jdvn1, let's assume that Jenya showed Dowlee the riddle as well.  Sorry for not clarifying that earlier!]


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 13, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine turns to Ghelve.  "Goodsir, if there is anything that you need to gather up to take with you, we should take care of that quickly.  Are these chests important?





Ghelve replies, "Important to my business, yes, but not to the matter at hand.  They contain the locks I have crafted for sale."



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> After Konstantine's speech is complete, Galen speaks to the halfling. "I am Galen Thucydides, war mage of Pelor." To everyone: "We can make a field stretcher for that creature with a blanket and two poles."




"Well," adds Ghelve, somewhat reluctantly, "If no one has any poles, I suppose you could always borrow my stilts."


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2005)

Eliara, the elven scout is quiet. She helps Ghelve as much as she can.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 13, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> "Well," adds Ghelve, somewhat reluctantly, "If no one has any poles, I suppose you could always borrow my stilts."




Galen does just that, borrowing the curtains as well. Wrapping the ends of the curtains around the poles as he was taught by the Shield Knights, the war mage prepares a stretcher on which to carry the skulk.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2005)

Konstantine, with a puzzled look on her face, turns back to the halfling.  "You can heal wounds?  But, Dowlee, I thought you were not a cleric?  How do you do that?  Well, never mind that.  This wound could use some tending to.  I've never been attacked before."  The bard gets a horrified look on her face.  "This won't leave a SCAR, will it?"


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 14, 2005)

[OOC: Feel free to interject any further role-playing of the encounter in Ghelve's shop (i.e., Dowlee's response to Konstantine's question, etc.).  Having said that, I think we're ready to push on.]

IC: Ghelve returns upstairs to his bedroom and fetches his stilts.  He makes no protest as Galen strips his curtains from the walls, but he doesn't look very pleased about it.

When he is satisifed that all is in readiness, Ghelve follows alongside the others as the group leaves the locksmith's shop.  He places a CLOSED sign in the front window, then, on the shop's threshold, the gnome produces another key, and locks the front door.  He then hands that key over to Konstantine as well.  "Whatever you plan to do with those creatures in Jzadirune, I'd not wait too long.  They'll notice that things are amiss soon.  Who knows what that might mean for the kidnapped children."

Galen and William carry the makeshift litter, as the group makes their way slowly to the church of St. Cuthbert.  They draw a lot of puzzled glances and stares from the citizenry, unsure what to make of it all.  But, no one stops to ask questions.

It's around midday when the procession arrives back at the temple.  A knock on the outer door soon summons the familiar face of the acolyte Pellir.  An expression of surprise is his first response when he sees the assembly outside, but he quickly recovers his wits and invites everyone inside.  "Wait here, please," he asks as he rushes away to find help.  In only a few moments both Ruphus and Jenya have arrived, concern written on their faces.  "What has happened?" Jenya asks with seriousness as she gathers in the scene...the penitent gnomish locksmith, the litter with the injured skulk, and finally the adventurers.  She awaits your reply.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2005)

"Jenya, I think we have stumbled upon good fortune.  This is Master Ghelve, the locksmith, though I am sure you knew that.  We decided to pay him a visit.  This thing," Konstantine points disgustedly at the skulk, "attacked us while we were in his shop.  I think it is still alive, so you might be able to learn more from it.  The missing persons... well the culprits had bypassed Ghelve's locks..."

The bard looks at Ghelve and reassuringly nods to him.  "Go ahead," Konstantine whispers to him.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 15, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Jenya, I think we have stumbled upon good fortune.  This is Master Ghelve, the locksmith, though I am sure you knew that.  We decided to pay him a visit.  This thing," Konstantine points disgustedly at the skulk, "attacked us while we were in his shop.  I think it is still alive, so you might be able to learn more from it.  The missing persons... well the culprits had bypassed Ghelve's locks..."
> 
> The bard looks at Ghelve and reassuringly nods to him.  "Go ahead," Konstantine whispers to him.




[OOC: I'm just going to go the summary route, here.]

IC: Ghelve looks nervous, but after clearing his throat several times, he is able to begin to relate his story to Jenya and Ruphus.  Once he does begin talking, he becomes a flood of information, with each sentence seeming to follow more and more closely after the other.  He reveals everything, leaving no detail unmentioned...the ambush in his shop from Jzadirune below...the two types of creatures present...the abduction of Starbrow, and subsequent coercion to provide a skeleton key and list of customers.  He speaks with great praise of 'these brave heroes' who rescued him from the watchdog skulk.  Finally, he says to Jenya, "Mistress, I know that my actions have led to the suffering of many innocent folks, and for that I am deeply sorry.  I just truly didn't know what else to do under the circumstances.  But, now that I'm out of harm's way, I'm willing to do whatever is necessary to help make amends."

Jenya has remained quiet and thoughtful throughout Ghelve's rambling, although Ruphus looks quite upset.  Jenya looks to the PCs, while considering her response.  "Do you have anything to add to Master Ghelve's story?"

[Responses?]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 15, 2005)

Konstantine looks around at the group, with a nod and small smile for Ghelve.  "I don't think so.  It's quite fortunate that things happened as they did.  No one was seriously hurt, except that thing.  Who knows what might have happened if Master Ghelve had acted rashly?  Perhaps, if we can move quickly enough, measures can be taken before the kidnappers even realize that they've been found out."


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2005)

"No, I think he summed it up rather nicely," says Eliara.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine, with a puzzled look on her face, turns back to the halfling.  "You can heal wounds?  But, Dowlee, I thought you were not a cleric?  How do you do that?  Well, never mind that.  This wound could use some tending to.  I've never been attacked before."  The bard gets a horrified look on her face.  "This won't leave a SCAR, will it?"



"Shh, no, quiet. Here, let me..." She places her hands on the wound, and Konstantine feels a slight sting as the wound starts to close. "No scar. My powers come from Ehlonna, but in a more direct route than for clerics. I don't know how it works, exactly, though. It just comes to me."

Dowlee follows the procession through the town and listens to Ghelve's story. "Well, I got there a tad late, as you might expect. I suppose the next order of business is to seek the children and their captors in the depths of Jzadirune."

[sblock]_ooc: Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+1... you want me to roll it or will you? I had assumed I hadn't seen the puzzle (not that it would've been concealed from me) because it probably would not have mattered to me. Unless the priests would have taken the time to give me the entire story, which certainly is not a stretch._[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"I think the locksmith has told the relavent parts of the story. However, we were pretty visible coming back here. I think we should move quickly to try and recover the children before they are moved or harmed."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Shh, no, quiet. Here, let me..." She places her hands on the wound, and Konstantine feels a slight sting as the wound starts to close. "No scar. My powers come from Ehlonna, but in a more direct route than for clerics. I don't know how it works, exactly, though. It just comes to me."
> 
> [sblock]_ooc: Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+1... you want me to roll it or will you?_



_

OOC: I got it....as a rule of thumb, you can always just expect me to make the rolls.

 Dowlee casts Cure Light Wounds on Konstantine, Roll 6 + 1 = 7, restoring the bard to full hp!




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		


			I had assumed I hadn't seen the puzzle (not that it would've been concealed from me) because it probably would not have mattered to me. Unless the priests would have taken the time to give me the entire story, which certainly is not a stretch.
		
Click to expand...


_


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> [/sblock]




OOC: I'd say Jenya would have done just that; she is thorough, and extremely concerned for the well being of the children.  She would have given Dowlee just as much info as the other PCs.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 16, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I think the locksmith has told the relavent parts of the story. However, we were pretty visible coming back here. I think we should move quickly to try and recover the children before they are moved or harmed."




Jenya nods her head.  "Very well then.  It does indeed seem that time is of the essence.  The church will take responsibility for good Master Ghelve, as well as for this vile creature."  The distaste in Jenya's mouth is quite noticeable as she glances at the skulk.  "We will indeed see what we may learn from it."

"Master Ghelve, you will be remanded to the authority of the town watch, until such a time as your case may be brought before a magistrate."  Ghelve looks distressed until Jenya continues, "However, know that I will testify to your actions in helping these adventurers discover your unwelcome...'houseguest'...and to your willingness to help make amends for your wrongdoing in whatever way possible.  These factors will most certainly help your cause.  In the meantime, this church, and these, our duly recognized agents," she gestures to the PCs, "will keep watch over your home and business, to make sure your possessions are safe.  You have access to the shop?"  She nods at Konstantine's reply of assent.  "Good. Ruphus, if you will?"

Ruphus, still looking upset over this turn of events, flatly says, "Very well.  Follow me."  Ghelve follows him down the hall, while Pellir and another acolyte lift the skulk's stretcher, and trail behind.

Jenya concludes, "Well, then, if these kidnappers have indeed taken the children below the city into Jzadirune, I beseech you to pursue in all haste.  If you need nothing else from me, I'll leave you to make your preparations.  I have new 'guests' to tend to after all.  The blessing of St. Cuthbert go with you."

[OOC: It's about midday now.  Are there any preparations to be made before returning to Ghelve's Locks to make the descent into Jzadirune?]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2005)

Konstantine thinks for a moment.  "Oh, there is one thing.  We don't actually know if the face-painted thugs are connected with these other creatures, whatever they are.  Master Ghelve brought with him a list of the places that he made locks for.  Perhaps while we are gone someone could compare that list with the list of people kidnapped.  If someone was kidnapped that Master Ghelve didn't make the locks for, that may suggest that there is more than one mistery afoot."

"And I am sure that you thought of it already, but maybe someone should warn those with Ghelve's locks that are still around.  Maybe they can find refuge with others that have... uh... uncompromised locks."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2005)

"... But I thought _all _the locks were made by Master Ghelve."


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

delete erroneous post


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Let us not waste time. I think we must get to this Jzadirune as soon as possible."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "... But I thought _all _the locks were made by Master Ghelve."




"Many locks in Cauldron are Ghelve's work," corrects Jenya, "but not all."


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2005)

"Yes, let us get to Jzadirune quickly,"says Eliara.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Yes, let us get to Jzadirune quickly,"says Eliara.




Galen nods. "I agree. Others who know the city can alert Ghelve's victims about his perfidy. Our first task must be to rescue those kidnaped. If possible, in doing so, we may be blessed with the opportunity to punish those responsible."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 17, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine thinks for a moment.  "Oh, there is one thing.  We don't actually know if the face-painted thugs are connected with these other creatures, whatever they are.  Master Ghelve brought with him a list of the places that he made locks for.  Perhaps while we are gone someone could compare that list with the list of people kidnapped.  If someone was kidnapped that Master Ghelve didn't make the locks for, that may suggest that there is more than one mistery afoot."
> 
> "And I am sure that you thought of it already, but maybe someone should warn those with Ghelve's locks that are still around.  Maybe they can find refuge with others that have... uh... uncompromised locks."




"Fear not, this church will proceed with these matters in all haste, in conjunction with the town watch.  The protection and safety of the citizens of Cauldron will not be neglected while you pursue this matter in Jzadirune."

As Jenya turns to depart, the adventurers turn to leave.  Just then, someone calls out, "Wait!"  Pellir rushes back up the hallway, carrying a small scrap of paper.  "Master Ghelve, in his nervousness, almost forgot to give you this."  He presents a very worn and old piece of parchment with a crude map drawn upon it.  "It's a map of Jzadirune, Master Ghelve thought it would be of assistance to you."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 17, 2005)

The party departs from the temple of St. Cuthbert, ready to proceed into the abandoned gnomish enclave of Jzadirune, in pursuit of the kidnapped children and their monstrous abductors.

The walk back to Ghelve's Locks is much more brisk, without the unconscious skulk to drag along.  Konstantine unlocks the door to the shop, and ushers everyone inside.

It's easy to find and open the secret door to Jzadirune now that Ghelve has revealed its location.  The door swings open once more to reveal a stone staircase, its steps shrouded with cobwebs and dust.  It descends 20 feet to a ten-foot-square landing, then bends to the right and plunges into darkness.

[OOC: Here we go!  I will need to know your plans for a light source, and also a marching order.  If there are any other special precautions or arrangements please specify those.  Also, if there is anything you want to do within Ghelve's shop before proceeding down the stairs, let me know...I am assuming you want to go straight into Jzadirune unless someone says otherwise.]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> It's easy to find and open the secret door to Jzadirune now that Ghelve has revealed its location.  The door swings open once more to reveal a stone staircase, its steps shrouded with cobwebs and dust.  It descends 20 feet to a ten-foot-square landing, then bends to the right and plunges into darkness.




Galen looks a bit nervous for a moment as he stares down the passage. Then, with visible effort, he suppresses his fear, touching the holy symbol of Pelor he wears about his neck.

"Are we ready to do this now?" he asks. "I have a three sunrods. I can also cast _light_, but its duration is quite limited. Mere minutes compared to several hours from the sunrods. When we move in formation, I should be in the second rank from either the front or the rear, so as to best be able to use my longspear and cast spells."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"I expect the sunrods will be most helpful. I will be glad to take the front rank, but I would expect that this place is protected by some traps. If one of you has a knack for such things it might be wise for you to lead."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 17, 2005)

As the group looks down the stairs, Konstantine swallows a lump in her throat.

_I guess this is how it goes.  Into a dungeon to save some children.  This is why I came to Cauldron, isn't it?  The thrill of adventure.  I don't feel any thrill.  I'm scared that something will stab me again.  And what good can I possibly do?  My magic isn't worth the cost of the spell components, and I don't even know how to swing this sword.  But the children need us.  Maybe I'll just be a diversion so that the others will be able to save them.  At least that would be worth a song._

The bard's mood is somewhat evident in her voice.  "Galen, I'm glad you thought of sunrods.  I have a torch if we need that."  Konstantine turns to the paladin.  "I'm afraid I don't have any ability to scout or notice traps.  Ummm, I don't really know anything about moving in formation.  I don't know where I should go."

The bard's demeanor brightens, as she has an idea.  "I could carry the sunrod and the map.  That would free the rest of you up in case we run into anything nasty."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"An excellent idea Konstantine. I would prefer to keep my hands free for weapons. Let's see where everyone else would like to be and then figure out where you fit best in the order."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 18, 2005)

[OOC: Sounds like there's a consensus for Galen's sunrods to provide the party's light.  I'll wait for Krug and jdvn1 to weigh in on the subject of marching order before pressing onward.]

Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

Dowlee nods and smiles, "An excellent idea, Konstantine. I've also heard you have a wonderful voice--maybe it could provide us with some hope in such a dreadful place.

As for me, I have no reason to be in the front. I am most useful with a bow, and other than that I only have a dagger. If in front was someone that was good with traps, and  Galen right behind him, then I would feel safe second-from-back, with William to make sure no one came to flank us from there."


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2005)

"My preference is a bow too. But a scout should be at the front of the party, after all, no? Perhaps a few steps in front of the rest... ," said Eliara.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 19, 2005)

[OOC: Okay, sounds like a general consensus for the marching ordrer of Eliara, Galen, Konstantine, Dowlee, William, in that order.  Onward into Jzadirune!]

Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 19, 2005)

With all the details worked out, the party gathers its courage, and begins its descent into Jzadirune.  They pass down the first flight of dusty stairs to the landing twenty feet below, and then turn to the right down the second set of stairs to a second landing.  From here, the staircase descends another twenty feet before opening into a room.  From this landing, can be heard strange sounds emanating from the chamber below, specifically chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery giggles.  The landing itself is bare save for an empty iron torch sconce mounted on the south wall.

Actions?

(OOC: I've attached a scanned map for a better visual.  The Secret door at the top of the stairs is the one leading from Ghelve's Locks.  The red 'X' just denotes a general 'You are here' and is not intended to be of any tactical importance.)

Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

"That..." Dowlee pauses and readies her bow. "... is an odd sound down here. Let us press on that we may leave here as quickly as possible."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 20, 2005)

Galen stops, barring the passage with his longspear to let the others know not to pass. He glances back and places his index finger over his lips. He then leans forward and whispers to Eliara, "Can you advance silently to see what is making those noises?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 20, 2005)

Eliara nods and proceeds ahead of the party, moving stealthily and trying to see or hear what might be ahead of the group.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Knowing stealth is not is forte, William nods at Galen's suggestion and stands mutely waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 21, 2005)

At Galen's suggestion, Eliara slips forward to the foot of the stairs, her keen elven senses peering ahead into the gloom.  The staircase ends at a forty-foot-square room with a ten-foot-high ceiling.  A slight draft blows into the room from a ten-foot-wide open passage in the far wall, directly across from the stairs.  Two four-foot-diameter circular doors are set into the middle of the south wall.  Each door is made of wood and framed with a ring of mortared stones.  The westernmost door is closed and inscribed with a strange glyph.  The easternmost door bears a different glyph but rests half open.  The half-open door reveals an iron rim of gearlike teeth, and dim light spills from the chamber beyond.  Mounted to the walls of the room are twelve tarnished copper masks.  The masks are two feet tall and cling four feet above the floor.  Each one depicts a smiling gnome's visage.  The soft giggling, chirping, and rustling noises seem to pour from the very walls.

There is no sign of any obvious threat.  Actions?


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 21, 2005)

When it is evident that Eliara is not being attacked, Konstantine moves down into the room to give it better light.  The bard looks at the glyphs and the masks to see if they jog any memories.

Konstantine also looks at the half-open door.  The bard's eyes go wide and she whispers to the group.  "Be wary!  The riddle said, 'Beware the doors with teeth.'"  Konstantine points to the iron rim.  "I bet the closed door is the same."  Konstantine nervously backs up to the entrance to the room.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"I was thinking the same thing. We should be wary, but unfortunately the riddle does not seem to advise only warn. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what we should do next?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Dowlee looks around the room a bit. "Interesting room... does anyone know what the glyphs are?"


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee looks around the room a bit. "Interesting room... does anyone know what the glyphs are?"




None of the adventurers are able to discern the meaning of the glyphs.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William shakes his head and keeps an eye on the doors.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2005)

While William guards the doors, Galen moves as quietly as possible across the room to the corridor opposite the stairway. He peers down the hallway.


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2005)

"No idea... but doors with teeth do look vicious. And smiling gnome masks... are eerie," says Eliara. Arrow nocked and ready, she goes to the open passageway ahead.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee looks around the room a bit. "Interesting room... does anyone know what the glyphs are?"




As Dowlee looks around the room, she passes in front of the various copper masks.  As she walks in front of one of them, she gives a small start as its mouth moves, and a high-pitched voice speaks:

'Welcome to Jzadirune-behold the wonder!
But beware, ye who seek to plunder.
Traps abound and guardians peer
Beyond every portal, behind every gear.'

After reciting this verse, the mouth stops moving, and the mask falls silent.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 22, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> While William guards the doors, Galen moves as quietly as possible across the room to the corridor opposite the stairway. He peers down the hallway.




The hallway extends to a t-junction, with another of the gear-shaped doors on the western wall.  The passage extends to the north and south.

(OOC: From Eliara's actions, I am assuming that the party seems ready to proceed down the passageway to the west, but I will wait for further direction from the others.  I want to be sure everyone has had adequate opportunity to post actions for this room.

The latest map shows a green 'x' indicating the mask which spoke the rhyme in the preceding post.)


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 22, 2005)

Konstantine looks at the group.  "Should we check these doors out before we go in the hallway?  Of course, we should be careful if these are actually the 'doors with teeth.'"

The bard looks at the map in her hand.  "In the hall, the right seems to lead to a dead end.  But maybe there are secret doors or other things in the rooms.  I sure hope I'm reading this map right..."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine looks at the group.  "Should we check these doors out before we go in the hallway?  Of course, we should be careful if these are actually the 'doors with teeth.'"




"Well," says Galen, "the doors are gear-shaped. Gears have teeth. I imagine their noisy when they open. I'm more concerned about the unobstructed passages here. Eliara, would you check the T-intersection ahead? We can then orient our position better to the map."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 22, 2005)

Eliara nods and does so, motioning for Konstantine to stay close enough that she can still draw a bit of illumination from the sunrod.  The t-intersection extends some 50 feet to the north, and 60 feet to the south, coming to an end at a stone wall both ways.  There are numerous additional gear doors along this passage....to the north, there are two on the west side and two on the east side.  To the south, there are two on the west side, and one on the east (in addition to the door directly across from the connecting passage....so, there are 8 doors in all).

Eliara then returns to the room of giggling masks to report her findings and discuss the party's next move.

(OOC Note:  I am assuming that Eliara would have walked far enough down the passage to the north and south to be able to see all the way to the end.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"May I see the map for a moment?" William paces about with map in hand for a moment turning it in his hands. "If this map is to be trusted then the doors in this first room don't lead deeper. It suggests that the passage to the left continues on where my eyes tell me a wall stands." He considers for a moment absently biting his lip and lessening the air of confidence he is trying so hard to display. "I think we should avoid the 'doors with teeth' for now and examine that wall." He points down the left passage to the end of the hall.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 22, 2005)

"Oh good.  That was how I read the map, too.  I was worried that I was completely lost, and we'd only just started.  We'd better check out the wall."  Though Konstantine makes the suggestion, she doesn't move down the hallway.  Instead the bard sheepishly looks at her companions.  It's fairly obvious that she doesn't want to go first.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Seeing Konstantine's reluctance and not willing to ask another to go where he would not lead, William steps forward and makes his way down the hall carefully examining the floor as well as passing doors. As he approaches the wall he extends his sword before him. "Gnomes are known for illusion are they not? Perhaps the wall is only a figment of some sort." He holds out the blade to gently tap the wall. Failing that, he will examine the wall and surroundings more closely.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Startled by the talking mask, Dowlee tries to gather herself. "So far, so good. So we started in the middle of the place. Come, let us stay in order as we go down the hall--don't worry, Konstantine, Ehlonna will make sure our arrows strike true. William, be careful as the masks said there are traps behind every portal... Isn't that why we had Eliara in front?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Seeing Konstantine's reluctance and not willing to ask another to go where he would not lead, William steps forward and makes his way down the hall carefully examining the floor as well as passing doors. As he approaches the wall he extends his sword before him. "Gnomes are known for illusion are they not? Perhaps the wall is only a figment of some sort." He holds out the blade to gently tap the wall. Failing that, he will examine the wall and surroundings more closely.




Galen falls in behind William almost as if by instinct. His casual gait evidenced walking the streets of the city is gone. Instead, Galen now marches, weapon at the ready, his eyes scanning the perimeter and above their heads as well, alert for signs of danger.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 23, 2005)

(OOC: Based on the various IC posts, I'll go with an updated marching order of William, Eliara, Galen, Konstantine, Dowlee as the group proceeds....heh heh heh.)

William boldly leads the way down the southern branch of the t-intersection towards where the corridor ends with the pair of circular doors in the west and east walls.  Dust and debris cover the floor.

As they pass by, party members note that the glyph on the door passed by on the western side is the same as that of the westernmost door in the giggling masks room.

William holds out his weapon, ready to probe the stone wall which seems so out of place.....

.....when, suddenly, twenty feet away from the suspect wall, the floor gives way on a hinged lid under the combined weight of William and Eliara!

Reflex save!  William roll 5+1=6, Fail.  Eliara roll 4+5=9, Fail.

Neither adventurer is able to prevent him- or herself from tumbling headlong into the 10' deep pit below.  Both are knocked prone, and suffer falling damage.

William roll 1d6=1 point of damage, Eliara roll 1d6=1 point of damage....lucky, both of you! 

Looking about, William and Eliara can see that the bottom half of the pit is made of wood with rows of wooden spikes embedded in two opposite-facing walls.

Disconcertingly, the pit also contains a dead, naked skulk; a rapier, light crossbow, and half a dozen bolts lie scattered on the pit's floor. 

(And now, let's roll initiative, shall we?)

William roll 3+1=4, Eliara roll 8+3=11, Dowlee roll 10+3=13, Galen roll 14+2=16, Konstantine roll 14+1=15

OOC: So...we're in combat time (for reasons which will become clear shortly, heh!)  Post one round of action for your character please.

The order....
1.Galen
2.Konstantine
3.Dowlee
4.Eliara
5.William

HP Update...William 9/10, Eliara 7/8

New Map:  Big black 'X' is the pit, smaller red 'x' is the remainder of the party, not in the pit.


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2005)

"OUCH!" screams Eliara, as she falls. She quickly gains her composure and readies her bow, looking around for foes. 

_Please auto-run Eliara for the next few days as I'm away and might not have internet access_


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

OOC: A couple of quick questions. Is the pit still open at the top? Do the wooden spikes appear long enough to climb up sort of like a ladder or at least as hand holds?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 23, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: A couple of quick questions. Is the pit still open at the top? Do the wooden spikes appear long enough to climb up sort of like a ladder or at least as hand holds?




OOC: Answers....yes, at this moment the lid of the pit is open.  The wooden spikes do appear long enough that they would make suitable handholds to aid a climb out of the pit...but be aware that the spikes only cover the walls on the bottom half of the pit.  The top half has walls of smooth stone, and thus would likely be tougher to climb.

Krago


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

To Eliara, William says, "quickly let's get above these spikes."  He starts to climb yelling to his companions. "A line, drop us a rope."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 24, 2005)

Konstantine gives a quiet yelp as her companions drop into the pit.  "Oh!  Are you alright?  I don't have a rope, but maybe this will work."  The bard grabs the whip from her side and drapes it down the pit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

"... Ooooh, this isn't good. Good idea, Konstantine. Galen, help here!"

_ooc: Dowlee will help to pull up her allies, if she can. If needed, she will use one or more Mendings to strengthen the whip._


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 24, 2005)

Galen moves quickly to the pit's edge.

"Watch the hall," he says.

He reverses his grip on his longspear, poking the haft into the pit.

"Climb to the top of the spikes. Once there, you're almost out. Use the haft of my spear to help."

Galen spreads his feet, bends his knees, and braces himself to receive weight.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 24, 2005)

Galen lowers the shaft of his longspear into the pit, ready to help his companions escape it.

Konstantine, realizing that Galen's longspear is longer than her whip, decides against lowering it into the pit, and keeps a watchful eye on the passageway behind them.

Dowlee stands ready to assist in any way she can, whether with a spell or some other action.

But, before William or Eliara can begin to climb the wooden spikes up the side of the pit, there is a sudden lurch within the pit, and a noise like that of some machinery thrumming to life.  The lid of the pit springs shut, wedging the shaft of Galen's spear in the gap (the spear shaft does not break, but it is now wedged in place, and will likely require a strength check to move.)  Simultaneously, the lower, wooden half of the pit rapidly tilts 90 degrees to the south, throwing William and Eliara downwards against the spikes (now comprising the floor of the pit)!

William and Eliara are both subject to attacks from 3 spikes.  Each of them are hit by only one of the three.  William takes 1 point of damage from his spike, Eliara takes 2 points of damage from hers.

William and Eliara are each injured by one wooden spike, though fortunately, neither too seriously.  Having been thrown from their feet, both stand up again, in pain and surprise (using a move-equivalent action to do so).

Updated Initiative Order:

1.Galen
2.Konstantine
3.Dowlee
4.Tilt-a-Pit Trap
5.Eliara
6.William

Updated HP: William 8/10, Eliara 5/8

Round 2 Actions?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

"Eliara! You have to find a way to disable the trap!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

Taking up his axe and turning to Eliara he says, "Tell me where to strike that I might disable this infernal mechanism otherwise I shall try and get rid of some of these spikes."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 25, 2005)

"Blast!  Of course it reset itself!  What can we do?"  Konstantine looks around worriedly, looking for some way that she could help.

(OOC: She's delaying.  If something happens that you think she'd respond to, feel free to have her do so as you did with the spear/whip thing.)


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2005)

"Konstantine! Dowlee!" Galen says as he looses his longspear. "Take my hands and brace yourselves! I'm going to jump on the pit to see if my weight can hold it open!"

Galen holds out his hands, ready to lock grips with his two comrades. Once they have a firm hold nearish to the edge of the pit, he hops backward onto the trapdoor, whispering a prayer to Pelor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 28, 2005)

_<This... can't be a good idea>_ "Good luck!" Dowlee grabs Galen's hand, ready to either help him brace himself or to pull him back up at a moment's notice.


----------



## Krug (Nov 29, 2005)

Eliara tries to see if she can find a handhold and tries to climb up the pit, grabbing onto her companions if necessary.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 5, 2005)

Galen, heedless of his own safety, reaches to Dowlee and Konstantine for support, and jumps onto the lid of the pit.  This approach is successful, as the lid of the pit swings open easily under his full weight.  Konstantine and Dowlee hold on tightly trying to prevent the war mage from slipping into the pit.

Konstantine STR check, Roll 14+0=14.  Dowlee STR check, Roll 3+1=4

Dowlee cries out as she loses her grip on the heavier Galen; but, Konstantine barely manages to maintain hers.  Her knuckles turn white with the effort of holding on, as Galen swings precariously at the pit's edge.  His body does prevent the lid of the pit from swinging closed, however. 

Galen's longspear is not so fortunate...now that it is no longer wedged in the lid of the pit, it tumbles down with a clatter and lands next to Eliara.

From above, Dowlee and Konstantine look down and see a wooden gear-like contraption some 30 feet below, now exposed as the bottom part of the pit has tilted upwards.  Clearly, this gear is the mechanism which operates the tilting trap.

With a sudden noise, the gears begin to move once more, and the bottom of the pit suddenly shifts back to its original upright position.  William and Eliara fight to maintain their balance as they are thrown about once again.

William Balance Check, Roll 10-1=9, Eliara Balance Check, Roll 2+6=8

Unfortunately, neither is able to stay on their feet, and both fall flat on the floor, as the pit lurches upright once more.  The pit has now resumed its original postion, with the spikes to either side.

William climbs to his feet [Move Equivalent Action], and brandishes his axe, looking for an opportune place to strike.  Lacking direction, he launches himself with his axe at the nearest wall of spikes, hoping to do some damage to them.  He strikes a mighty blow, sending a number of splinters flying in all directions!  But, alas, he has dealt little structural damage to the spikes.  It seems clear that much more damage would need to be done to substantially reduce the wall's ability to inflict harm. (The wall takes 5 point of damage)

Eliara also climbs to her feet [Move Equivalent Action], and looks around for a means of escape.  Failing to find anything beyond the obvious, she grabs ahold of some spikes, and prepares to ascend the wall.

[End Round 2; Actions for Round 3?]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2005)

*william Human Paladin*

OOC: Can William see the gears?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 5, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Can William see the gears?




OOC: No, the gears are outside the enclosure of the pit, and so, they cannot be seen by William and Eliara.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

ooc: I'm not sure exactly what everything looks like, but if it looks like it's possible, Dowlee will throw her dagger into the gear to jam it. If not, she'll try again to hold Galen up. I'm also not sure how to narrate this.  [/i]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2005)

Konstantine lets out a particularly unlady-like grunt.  The bard says nothing, but her face clearly shows strain as she continues to hold Galen.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 5, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm not sure exactly what everything looks like, but if it looks like it's possible, Dowlee will throw her dagger into the gear to jam it. If not, she'll try again to hold Galen up. I'm also not sure how to narrate this.  [/i]




OOC: Don't worry about the narration.  That which you've posted above is perfectly fine.

Now, to clarifiy:  At the start of round 3, the tilt-a-pit trap has reset to its original position, and so the gear works are not visible.  Only when the trap is in its 'tilted' position are the gears visible.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 7, 2005)

OOC: I've found a diagram of the Tilt-a-Pit trap at Paizo's website, which I hope will help you guys visualize how it works.

Helpful?

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 7, 2005)

Galen calls out as he grabs the edge of the pit with his free hand and cranes his neck to look below him, "Is there some sort of mechanism that can be jammed?"

[OOC: Not much else Galen can do at the moment except hang on. ]


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2005)

Eliara starts to ascend the wall. She looks down, and thinks that when she gets up it might just decide to drop her again. "Devious!" she mutters.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 8, 2005)

ooc: If Dowlee gets the opportunity to drop into the trap, onto the gear, she'll do so.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"No sense in both of us facing these teeth," William cups his hands, "Let me boost you up to grab Galen's leg."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: If Dowlee gets the opportunity to drop into the trap, onto the gear, she'll do so.




OOC: You sure?  It'd be a hard fall of 30 feet.

-Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 8, 2005)

ooc: 30' you say? I was hoping 20'. And my Jump skill, eventhough I have ranks in it, is a -3. ... Hm, okay, no, then.  I'll just try to help Galen. Actually, I missed Galen's question. I think I'll answer that.

"Yes, there's a gear down there--it's only visible when the spiked room isn't!"


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Galen holds tightly to Konstantine's wrist, desperately hoping not to join his companions in the pit below.  Konstantine's arms, in turn, tremble with the effort of holding on to the warmage, as she tries not to let him fall.

(Konstantine STR check, Roll=16+0=16)

With great effort, the bard manages to maintain her grip on Galen.

Dowlee, seeing that the gears of the pit trap are out of view at the moment, instead reaches down and grabs ahold of Galen's other arm, in an effort to help Konstantine.

(OOC: From your posts, I'm assuming that Kon and Dowlee are just holding Galen up, preventing him from falling.  If they want to help pull him back up to the safety of the floor above, please specify that.)

Once more, the gears of the trap grind to life, and the pit lurches up and over again, this time tilting 90 degrees to the north.  William and Eliara are once again thrown against the sharp wooden spikes!

(William lands on 1 spike, Eliara lands on 3 spikes.  Spikes Attack Rolls, vs. William 5+3=8 Miss, vs. Eliara 6+3=9 Miss, 1=Auto Miss, 9+3=12 Miss. Argh, terrible rolls!

This time, however, both the adventurers are prepared for the nasty spill, and they are able to twist their bodies in such a way that none of the wooden spikes does any harm.

Once more, William and Eliara both clamber back to their feet, (Move Equivalent Actions for both)hoping that sooner or later they will stop being tossed back and forth, so they will have a chance to climb out of the pit.

End Round 3; Actions for Round 4?

Note: The pit is again in its 'tilted' position, and the gear mechanism is exposed to the three PCs at the top.


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2005)

"Jam it!" says Eliara, who will spare her dagger if need be.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William snatches up the skull and Rapier. "Perhaps you can use one of these to jam the mechanism?" If he gets an assent he will toss or pass them up.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2005)

Konstantine tries to keep her hold on Galen.  The bard is clearly straining with the effort.

OCC: going to keep holding on unless something comes up to counter that notion.  If Galen wants to get out, Konstantine will help; if he wants to drop down, she'll let go; etc.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 11, 2005)

"We've got to keep this pit open. Damn my eyes for not having any rope! When the pit snaps back into position, get ready in case William boosts Eliara to climb over me. On your rears! Heels toward the pit!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dowlee yells down, "I don't think we can jam the gear from up here! If you grab Galen, we'll try to pull you up!" Dowlee grabs hold as tightly as she can.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 15, 2005)

Galen barks his instructions to Konstantine and Dowlee, as he desperately does what he can to hold the pit open.

Konstantine continues her efforts to hold on to Galen, so he won't fall into the pit.(Konstantine STR Check, Roll 2+0=2...UH OH!)Unable to hold on any longer, the heavier warmage slips from the bard's weary grasp.

Seeing him slip, Dowlee scrambles to try and hold Galen up (Dowlee STR check, Roll 7+1=8...Nope)Without Kon's help, the halfling can't hold on either, and Galen falls down onto the exposed gears, 30 feet below!(Galen takes falling damage, Roll 3d6: 5,3,1=9 Damage...So lucky!)Galen slams hard onto the gears, and the air rushes from his lungs with the impact.  He is lucky to still be conscious.  Without Galen's body to block the progress of the pit's lid, it springs closed.

With a thrum, the Pit shifts once more, tilting to its original position again.(William and Eliara must once again make Balance checks...William Roll 4-1=3, Failed.  Eliara Roll 12+6=18, Success)William goes tumbling off his feet once more, but Eliara nimbly manages to retain her footing.  The battered Galen, meanwhile, is now trapped underneath the wooden bottom of the pit, lying near the gears (Thankfully, the gears didn't do any further harm to him as they turned.)  It seems that the party will have to break through the wooden bottom of the pit to free him.

William scrambles doggedly to his feet one more time, as Eliara begins to climb up the side of the pit, using the wooden spikes as a handhold.(Climb Check, Roll 19+4=23, Success)She easily scrambles up over the spikes, halfway to the top.  However, the top half of the pit has stone walls, and promises to not be so easy (not to mention the fact that the pit is currently closed.)

The faint hum of the machinery which operated the tilting pit trap has now died out, likely indicating that the trap has run its course. (OOC Translation: Combat time is over, so actions no longer have to be round-by-round.)

What now?

Hp Update: Galen 1/10, William 8/10, Eliara 5/8


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2005)

"See if you can open the door. Galen is badly injured!" Eliara shouts.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 15, 2005)

Galen grits his teeth against the pain.

"Pelor," he hisses, "if you wanted me down here, a slightly more subtle sign would have been appreciated."

A few magic words and gestures are sufficient to _light_ up the space below the tumbling pit. Carefully, so as not to be caught by any grinding gears or crushing beams, the war mage moves as far from the mechanism as he can get so that he can more closely examine the pit's moving parts.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William looks for a way to open the bottom of the pit. If he fails to find one he'll set to work with his axe.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 15, 2005)

Konstantine stares at the closed pit.  Her face, still flush from the effort of holding Galen, is marked by an expression of terror.

"Galen!  By the gods, are you alright?"  The bard turns to Dowlee.  "Whatever are we to do?  They're all trapped down there!"


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 16, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Galen grits his teeth against the pain.
> 
> "Pelor," he hisses, "if you wanted me down here, a slightly more subtle sign would have been appreciated."
> 
> A few magic words and gestures are sufficient to _light_ up the space below the tumbling pit. Carefully, so as not to be caught by any grinding gears or crushing beams, the war mage moves as far from the mechanism as he can get so that he can more closely examine the pit's moving parts.




Galen's magic illuminates the area underneath the pit's wooden floor quite well.  The gearworks are made of solid wood, and are of intricate craftsmanship.  It's clear the gnomes of Jzadirune were both clever and innovative engineers to have designed such a contraption.  There seems to be no way out of this small enclosure, except back up through the wood floor above.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine stares at the closed pit.  Her face, still flush from the effort of holding Galen, is marked by an expression of terror.
> 
> "Galen!  By the gods, are you alright?"  The bard turns to Dowlee.  "Whatever are we to do?  They're all trapped down there!"



Dowlee, also shocked, looks at Konstantine. Then down at the door, and back at Konstantine. "Well, I suppose there's only one thing we _can_ do. What weapons do you have that can be used as tools?"

She takes her dagger and starts to try to break or cut through the door. "Hold on, guys!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2005)

"We'd best be careful, so as to not trigger the pit to open again.  If it does, it might tip again."  Following her own advice, Konstantine pulls out her short sword and awkwardly starts hacking the pit door.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 18, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> William looks for a way to open the bottom of the pit. If he fails to find one he'll set to work with his axe.




There doesn't appear to be any means of accessing the area beneath the pit's floor, so William starts in chopping wood.  It takes him around 5 minutes of steady work to open a hole in the hard wood that is large enough to pass through, but he does prevail.  Galen's magical light gleams up from below.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee, also shocked, looks at Konstantine. Then down at the door, and back at Konstantine. "Well, I suppose there's only one thing we _can_ do. What weapons do you have that can be used as tools?"
> 
> She takes her dagger and starts to try to break or cut through the door. "Hold on, guys!"






			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "We'd best be careful, so as to not trigger the pit to open again.  If it does, it might tip again."  Following her own advice, Konstantine pulls out her short sword and awkwardly starts hacking the pit door.




Konstantine and Dowlee give a brief effort at trying to chop through the pit door with their weapons, but the floor is made of stone, and it quickly becomes apparent that this route is futile.  However, in the act of applying their blades to the trap's lid, they notice that it does have some give to it.  It seems that the lid could simply be pushed open with the application of sufficient strength.

Eliara, five feet below, supports herself on the wall spikes, and waits to see how her companions fare above her before attempting to scale the remaining distance of the wall.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 18, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> There doesn't appear to be any means of accessing the area beneath the pit's floor, so William starts in chopping wood.




During the time William chops, Galen studies the mechanism to see if there's some obvious way to disable it.



			
				Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> It takes him around 5 minutes of steady work to open a hole in the hard wood that is large enough to pass through, but he does prevail.  Galen's magical light gleams up from below.




Galen calls up, "This has been a rather unpleasant outing so far."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> During the time William chops, Galen studies the mechanism to see if there's some obvious way to disable it.




While it may be possible to disable the gear mechanism, such a feat is beyond Galen's expertise.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 18, 2005)

Konstantine, giving up on trying to cut through the pit door, turns to Dowlee.  "Well, I don't want to just push it open.  What if that triggers it?"

The bard listens for a pause in the noise coming from the pit.  When she finally hears one, she pushes her face close to the floor.  "Hey, can you guys hear me?  I think we could push this open, but might that spring the trap again?  Why don't you try to... uh... break the trap or something, then we'll open the pit door."

Konstantine looks at Dowlee and shrugs her shoulders.  "Unless you have a better idea..."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"Yes, don't try to open it yet. Let us either try to disable the mechanism or somehow get above it."  Turning to the others in the pit he asks, "could we jam those gears with the skull perhaps?"


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 19, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes, don't try to open it yet. Let us either try to disable the mechanism or somehow get above it."  Turning to the others in the pit he asks, "could we jam those gears with the skull perhaps?"




OOC: To clarify, I wanted to point out that there is actually not a skull in the pit.  There is a dead _skulk_, a rapier, light crossbow, and a half dozen bolts...oh, yeah, and Galen's spear as well.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2005)

"Curse our luck... and no one with a rope.." says Eliara.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine looks at Dowlee and shrugs her shoulders.  "Unless you have a better idea..."



"If I had a better idea," Dowlee starts, "I probably wouldn't be scratching the floor with my dagger."

She gives a smile. "Although if/when we get this open, I suppose we can try to make a makeshift rope with our possessions. I have a bed roll." She shrugs. "Otherwise, I don't know what to do other than go back up the stairs and obtain some better tools to do this with."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> OOC: To clarify, I wanted to point out that there is actually not a skull in the pit.  There is a dead _skulk_, a rapier, light crossbow, and a half dozen bolts...oh, yeah, and Galen's spear as well.




OOC: Ah, yeah that sorta changes things sorry. How about we try to jam it with the Rapier? That's what I ment to say or even the Skulk's body?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 19, 2005)

OOC: Gonna assume that you go ahead and do this....

IC: William, struck with inspiration, grabs the rapier and hands it down to Galen.  Galen, in turn, jams the blade of the weapon between two of the large wooden gears, where it sticks tight.

Hopefully, that will work to prevent the gears from turning...but someone will have to push open the lid of the pit to find out for sure...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 20, 2005)

ooc: I guess that also means I should assume they tell us they did this.

Dowlee, with the help of Konstantine, starts to try to push open the lid.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

William, now somewhat familiar with the pits workings, tries to brace himself for the shifting and avoid as many spikes as posible.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 20, 2005)

Dowlee and Konstantine, by combining their strength, are able to push open the lid of the tilting pit trap.  There is an audible click heard as they do so, and the gears below the pit attempt to start turning.  However, they are jammed up by the rapier, and so cannot turn fully.  With a grinding sound, the lower portion of the pit quivers and shakes disconcertingly, but the rapier holds and the pit does not tilt.

OOC: Now, it's just a matter of climbing out.  The lower half of the pit looks pretty easy due to the spikes which can be used as handholds.  However, the upper half of the pit, which is smooth stone, looks like it would be pretty difficult without help....fyi.

-Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

"Galen! If you toss up your longspear, maybe we can use it to haul everyone else up!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2005)

Galen cooperates with the party.

OOC: Short post = terribly busy right now.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

With the light from above, William will check the body of the Skulk for anything useful and gather up the fallen crossbow and bolts. He'll help the others up as best he can from below and be the last out of the pit.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2005)

Konstantine sets her heavy backpack on the floor and prepares to help hoist her comrades up.  As the bard turns back to the pit she gasps.  "Gods!  You're hurt!  Let's get you up here quickly."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 24, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> With the light from above, William will check the body of the Skulk for anything useful and gather up the fallen crossbow and bolts. He'll help the others up as best he can from below and be the last out of the pit.




(William Search Check, Roll: 19+1=20)William is quite sure that there is nothing else of interest on the dead skulk's body.  He picks up the crossbow and bolts (OOC: Scotley, please add those items to William's Character Sheet in the Rogue's Gallery)


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 24, 2005)

Eliara, recalling that she has a rope in her pack, manages to fish it out one-handed, and tosses it up to Konstantine and Dowlee. Galen passes his spear up as well, and the characters stuck in the pit prepare to ascend (with Kon and Dowlee holding the rope for them).

(Eliara Climb Check Roll: 12+4=16; William Climb Check Roll: 8+0=8; Galen Climb Check Roll: 7+0=7)

Eliara nimbly grasps the rope held down by Konstantine and Dowlee.  With practiced ease, she scrambles up the smooth stone face and finds herself safely at the top of the pit once more.  William and Galen, however, struggle to clear the spikes at the bottom of the pit.  Despite their lack of progress, they keep trying.

William Climb Check Roll: 6+0=6; Galen Climb Check Roll: 8+0=8.  Hmmm...How about if they take 10?

Although not natural climbers, William and Galen, through careful diligence, are able to scale halfway up the pit, using the dangling rope, and the wall spikes as footholds.  Now they face the challenge of scaling the upper part of the wall (and the prospect of a 10' fall if they roll badly!)

OOC: Taking 10 won't be good enough to make this part of the climb.  How to proceed?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

OOC: My understanding is that if you use a corner or a rope you only fall on a natural 1. You just don't progress if you miss the DC by 1 to 4. 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/climb.htm


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2005)

Eliara asks the other two to ascend quickly. "Quickly... now!" she says.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 28, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: My understanding is that if you use a corner or a rope you only fall on a natural 1. You just don't progress if you miss the DC by 1 to 4.
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/climb.htm




OOC: Taking into account the rope, the presence of companions above to help with the climb, and the proximity of a corner, I will reverse myself.  By taking 10, William and Galen are able to make the climb successfully out of the pit.

IC: After the fraught-filled experience with the tilting pit trap, it feels good to be back on solid footing once more.

What will you do now?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2005)

*William Human Paladin*

"If I decide to take off foolishly again somebody hit me with a mace," says William shaking his head. He takes a bit of cloth from his cloak and sops up some of the blood from wounds and uses it to mark the edge of the pit top "PIT" in big letters, careful to over balance. "That thing is a menace. I suspect the Gnomes have other traps as well, we should use caution."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 28, 2005)

Konstantine's face drains of color as she watches the paladin write in his own blood.  "William, stop bending like that!  Gods, you look like you are about to fall apart.  Eliara, you don't look much better.  Dowlee, can you help them?"  The bard's voice shakes with obvious concern for her wounded companions.


----------

